# The Mandalorian



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2019)

so , first Star Wars live action TV series is here.

I loved it....


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2019)

Is it just on Disney TV or apple TV or some other nonsense?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2019)

yes but i streamed it from vumoo ;-)


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> yes but i streamed it from vumoo ;-)



Nice, I'll have a look at that.

just added it to my requests list on my mate's plex server


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2019)

How many legal ways to watch it are there? We’ve already subscribed to Netflix, Amazon Prime and Now TV, but I suspect yet another subscription is required?


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> How many legal ways to watch it are there? We’ve already subscribed to Netflix, Amazon Prime and Now TV, but I suspect yet another subscription is required?


Well no. It isn't. Well, OK, legally it is. But fuck this fragmentation of services. I don't mind paying £8 a month for something. But I'm not paying £8 a month for 5 things.

The beauty of streaming services was that it was easier to do it legally. They've started crossing that line again.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2019)

Agree. Only saving grace is that most of them are on a monthly rollover so no need to commit. But there is at least one thing from each service we’ve wanted to watch, and of course more often than not do not cancel it, at least not right away.

Will wait for reviews but See, soon to launch on Apple TV’s own streaming service, looks very good so yet another subscription looms.

Even worse, Amazon is now enticing you to subscribe to other services within its network such as Starz by showing the first few episodes of a series on the main Prime channel then telling you the rest of them are only available on Starz. 

Cunts.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2019)

With so many platforms and subscription people will turn back to viewing illegally. They are not thinking it through again. Like record companies all over again.

1st ep was sufficient. Mixing kid style entertainment with spag western stylings jarred a bit for me. Hopefully it gets less clunky as it moves on.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2019)

Labour need to nationalise streaming, council telly for all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Lightsabers for all


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 16, 2019)

loved both episodes. movie quality feel to it. this. mr robot and watchmen all on at the same time. all great shows.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 17, 2019)

Thought it was pretty good, plot could of had a bit more to it but early days yet. The IG-88-alike scene in the first ep & Jawa scenes in the second were both great, probably more enjoyable to fans than anything in last two Star Wars films. The level of comedy and cutesey elements was about right. The Morricone MWNN inspired flutey music was OK but the rest was rather dull. Shame the episodes are only half hour but I guess that's down to the vast amount it costs.
Loved the nod to Ralph McQuarrie with the end-title art work.


----------



## Anju (Nov 23, 2019)

Just finished the first episode and really enjoyed it. 

Watched using Kodi, for anyone looking for a way to watch without Disney subscription.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> With so many platforms and subscription people will turn back to viewing illegally. They are not thinking it through again. Like record companies all over again.



Disney+ doesn't launch in the UK until March 2020 so illegal downloads are the only option here until then. Anyway seen the first 3 episodes as my mate downloaded them. Not sure what site he used. Enjoying it so far although the episodes are short.


Spoiler: Spoiler



baby yoda rules


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2019)

Spoiler: helmet



do they take it off on the bath? Cos I heard the womandalorian ask him if he'd ever removed his helmet, or had it removed against his will in what sounded like a ritual challenge/reply exchange. Helmet welded on at birth.



First time I've seen stormtroopers with flashlights on the end of the blaster. 

I like so far, its got the right feel but I need more plot.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 24, 2019)

baby yoda is so fucking cute. the baby yoda figure and merchandise will be best sellers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m enjoying it. Short and simple. I was very confused about when it’s set, cuz it’s not _the_ infant Yoda, is it, but another one of his people. The whole thing is rather shaky on actual infants too, in the sense it needs more cuddles and more frogs.



DotCommunist said:


> helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I’m enjoying it. Short and simple. I was very confused about when it’s set, cuz it’s not _the_ infant Yoda, is it, but another one of his people. The whole thing is rather shaky on actual infants too, in the sense it needs more cuddles and more frogs.



I think i read somewhere that it is set about about 4 years after return of the jedi.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I think i read somewhere that it is set about about 4 years after return of the jedi.


Oh yes, I was informed of this  It didn’t help that I thought the bounty hunter recruitment guy was Lando either


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I think i read somewhere that it is set about about 4 years after return of the jedi.



This says 5 years...

When Does The Mandalorian Take Place?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 24, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> cuz it’s not _the_ infant Yoda, is it, but another one of his people.





Spoiler



I saw someone mention that the baby might be the love child of Yoda and Yaddle who were together on the Jedi Council about 50 years earlier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes, I was informed of this  It didn’t help that I thought the bounty hunter recruitment guy was Lando either


it's Apollo Creed from Rocky 

However I did think the same at first


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> I saw someone mention that the baby might be the love child of Yoda and Yaddle who were together on the Jedi Council about 50 years earlier.





Spoiler



I read a theory it's a clone of yoda


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I read a theory it's a clone of youda





Spoiler



Oh yeah saw that too, The Dr guy with Herzog had a cloner's badge or something


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah saw that too, The Dr guy with Herzog had a cloner's badge or something


yep that's it


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice spot.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

How can watch this in the UK if I don't have a naughty stick?

Im a massive SW geek. Every single one of my tshirts is one of the collection from Chunk (most discontinued but I even have multiple copies of the same t shirt.... ￼￼)


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> How can watch this in the UK if I don't have a naughty stick?
> 
> Im a massive SW geek. Every single one of my tshirts is one of the collection from Chunk (most discontinued but I even have multiple copies of the same t shirt.... ￼￼)



There is no legal way to watch in the UK until March 31st 2020 when disney+ launches in the UK. You can't use a US disney+ account either as you need a US credit card to register.

So the illegal download sites are the only way. I'm not sure what the best dodgy sites to use are. Others on here will know. I've seen them but a mate downloaded them for me.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks stunning in 4K. 

could do with a bit more dialogue.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I’m enjoying it. Short and simple. I was very confused about when it’s set, cuz it’s not _the_ infant Yoda, is it, but another one of his people. The whole thing is rather shaky on actual infants too, in the sense it needs more cuddles and more frogs.


I'm sure I saw somewhere that even though it's a baby it's about 40 years old.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm sure I saw somewhere that even though it's a baby it's about 40 years old.


50 , im sure it was mentioned in an episode  could be wrong , may have read it somewhere


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> 50 , im sure it was mentioned in an episode  could be wrong , may have read it somewhere


40s about 50. . . . Unless you are taking about my wife or me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm 48 , so im happy to go with 40's


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2019)

which to be fair , if Yoda was about 900 when he died does make baby yoda an actual baby

Yoda - Wikipedia


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2019)

Still enjoying this.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 24, 2019)

i found the end saluting Mando cringy and typically an american thing to do. spoiled what was the best episode so far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

my new favorite thing on the internet


Spoiler


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> i found the end saluting Mando cringy and typically an american thing to do. spoiled what was the best episode so far.



Agreed


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 27, 2019)

Still great though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> i found the end saluting Mando cringy and typically an american thing to do. spoiled what was the best episode so far.


yeah have to agree, but il forgive it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

Have not started it yet and considering saving for a Winterval binge watch  


Is it going to be 8 episodes or more series does anyone know?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

8 as far as I know


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Have not started it yet and considering saving for a Winterval binge watch


Me too. Waiting for Watchmen, Mr Robot and this to have released all their episodes then I'm going to binge watch the lot.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is it going to be 8 episodes or more series does anyone know?



This series is only 8 episodes but a second series has been commissioned and already written by Favreau.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Me too. Waiting for Watchmen, Mr Robot and this to have released all their episodes then I'm going to binge watch the lot.


Maybe we need a thread on this


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we need a thread on this


a skein even


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> my new favorite thing on the internet
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It should be OK, Boomer. Not Boomer, OK.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> It should be OK, Boomer. Not Boomer, OK.


No he is talking yoda speak 

a joke over ones head , I have never seen go so far


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

All good though fella , I edited the original post as to not be so horrible


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2019)

Maybe I'm  being fucking stupid, but I cannot believe not a single one of them has not had the intelligence to think, "hang on, could this thing (baby yoda) be using Jedi force"?  They must know about the Jedi. Who the fuck hasn't heard of the Jedi?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm enjoying it, it's very good.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2019)

It really reminds me of Saturday morning pictures. I mean it's a spaghetti western but there's something about it that reminds me of flash Gordon or rocketman or quatermass or something.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2019)

Started to watch this and I’m two episodes in. I’m not much of a Star Wars fan, but this is surprisingly enjoyable. The episodes are brief and its simplicity is its virtue. It’s very much like a cartoon, because at this point the only human face I’ve seen is Werner Herzog‘s. Baby Yoda is cute enough for me to stick with this.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 28, 2019)

The last episode of The Mandalorian is the best on-screen Star Wars 'episode' since Rogue One.

Just great entertainment.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The last episode of The Mandalorian is the best on-screen Star Wars 'episode' since Rogue One.
> 
> Just great entertainment.


Definitely. I enjoyed the whole episode, t was just really well done throughout. And there was baby Yoda.


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2019)

Finished this and it may be my favourite thing to come out of Star Wars. The whole premise of a faceless bounty hunter risking everything for a creature he just finds incredibly cute, was all too relatable for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2019)

Best SW thing out since the 80's I reckon


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 30, 2019)

Just wached all 8...I thought it was brilliant too  The super short episodes were an interesting take on that cartoon/Sunday afternoon TV show style - our wandering hero meets a new adventure every week (plus a bit of arc storytelling to distunguish it from actual cartoons). I had 2 reactions to it "FFS, don't dumb down TV any more and make this become the standard" (It _worked_ because it was the first series of a cool Star Wars thing), but also how much shit must there be in either padding, or just adding to the puzzle solving trail (Elementary, I'm looking at you here) in other shows? For whodunnits, It encourages the viewer to watch them like Basketball matches - I'll keep an eye on the first 3 quarters, though if it looks like a juicy finish, I'll roll out the popcorn.

Baby Yoda was done very admirably. Entirely inline with typical cute-ness of the canon, but also in using his powers sparingly, it didn't make the story about him.

I know he says it's all because The Great Cleanse or whatever it was, but I couldn't help but think his melancholic, serious, measured attitude is down to the fact (and the style in which he) he fucked it in his row against The Mountain


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 30, 2019)

Reno said:


> The whole premise of a faceless bounty hunter risking everything for a creature he just finds incredibly cute, was all too relatable for me.



Handily "double-hard" aswell


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2019)

I recognized Moff Gideon (giancarlo esposito) as I've just finished watching him as Clayton Powell in Godfather of Harlem. He's got a darksabre here somehow, you saw it as he escapes the crashed TIE to head into series 2. I've only seen the a darksabre before in the cartoon/cgi 'Rebels' Also, The Man taking out a tie fighter in the air with a hand bomb. Thermal detonator maybe?  .
I wasn't sure on the first ep but once I saw it settle into a weekly serial type thing- adventure of the week- it all clicked.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 30, 2019)

The drawings in the closing credits were a great touch. In full SW afterglow I assumed they were the OG cartoon sketches, though i guess them being more usual production artist sketch things is more likely?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2019)

I still cannot believe non of them heard of the Jedi. ‍they all seemed to be clueless when the armour lady mentioned it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I still cannot believe non of them heard of the Jedi. ‍they all seemed to be clueless when the armour lady mentioned it.


But then again you don’t understand yoda speak , so anything is possible


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I still cannot believe non of them heard of the Jedi. ‍they all seemed to be clueless when the armour lady mentioned it.



I’d say it’s pretty clear from the moment that Obi Wan had to explain The Force to Luke in the first Star Wars movie, that the inner workings of Jedi-lore aren‘t universal knowledge. The series even addresses that most of the characters don‘t know about The Force and _you_ only know because most other Star Wars movies deal specifically with Jedis.

Why should this be common knowledge among characters who have nothing to do with Jedis, especially in a tale which spans endless planets and universes. Jedis always struck me as a fairly exclusive club.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 30, 2019)

Reno said:


> I’d say it’s pretty clear from the moment that Obi Wan had to explain The Force to Luke in the first Star Wars movie, that the inner workings of Jedi-lore aren‘t universal knowledge. The series even addresses that most of the characters don‘t know about The Force and _you_ only know because most other Star Wars movies deal specifically with Jedis.
> 
> Why should this be common knowledge among characters who have nothing to do with Jedis, especially in a tale which spans endless planets and universes. Jedis always struck me as a fairly exclusive club.



This scene below suggests that on the empire's side many don't know about or don't believe in the force.

Darth Vader : Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to destroy a planet, or even a whole system, is insignificant next to the power of the Force.

Admiral Motti : Don't try to frighten us with your sorcerer's ways, Lord Vader. Your sad devotion to that ancient religion has not helped you conjure up the stolen data tapes, or given you clairvoyance enough to find the Rebels' hidden fort...

[Vader makes a pinching motion and Motti starts choking] 

Darth Vader : I find your lack of faith disturbing.

Governor Tarkin : Enough of this! Vader, release him!

Darth Vader : As you wish.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 30, 2019)

This made me grin a lot.



Spoiler: I laughed out loud at:



The two stormtroopers sat on the speeder bikes with baby Yoda in the saddlebag. They're bored and shooting at a box a few feet away on the floor. They shoot at it over and over but neither of them manage to hit it. An excellent bit of stormtrooper satire


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> This made me grin a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They make a good double act though I wasn't happy with the punching baby yoda-that was weird and uncomfortable.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2019)

Reno said:


> I’d say it’s pretty clear from the moment that Obi Wan had to explain The Force to Luke in the first Star Wars movie, that the inner workings of Jedi-lore aren‘t universal knowledge. The series even addresses that most of the characters don‘t know about The Force and _you_ only know because most other Star Wars movies deal specifically with Jedis.
> 
> Why should this be common knowledge among characters who have nothing to do with Jedis, especially in a tale which spans endless planets and universes. Jedis always struck me as a fairly exclusive club.



Hmm didn't fink of that.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 31, 2019)

Finished. Took a few episodes to grow on me. Clearly a kids tv show created to sell action figures, the last 3 episodes however were excellent.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> I’d say it’s pretty clear from the moment that Obi Wan had to explain The Force to Luke in the first Star Wars movie, that the inner workings of Jedi-lore aren‘t universal knowledge. The series even addresses that most of the characters don‘t know about The Force and _you_ only know because most other Star Wars movies deal specifically with Jedis.
> 
> Why should this be common knowledge among characters who have nothing to do with Jedis, especially in a tale which spans endless planets and universes. Jedis always struck me as a fairly exclusive club.



on seconds thoughts, dont agree. still do not see why Jedi are unknown to the masses would Luke's story not have been told and lauded as a hero of the New republic? There were plenty of Jedi during the clone wars so Mando should have at least heard of them, *even* little Anakin on tatooine had heard of the Jedi


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> on seconds thoughts, dont agree. still do not see why Jedi are unknown to the masses would Luke's story not have been told and lauded as a hero of the New republic? There were plenty of Jedi during the clone wars so Mando should have at least heard of them, *even* little Anakin on tatooine had heard of the Jedi


Life’s too short...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Reno (Jan 5, 2020)

ska invita said:


> .


Succinct and to the point.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

Watched it over xmas... agree with the consensus... the best Star Wars thing since the original two films by a long way.
First time ive actually felt genuine emotions or excitement despite all those billions of dollars spent on all dragging hours of the other films. This show actually has a heart.
Yeah there are the odd logic holes and other foibles, but all easily excusable thanks to the overall tone.


Ted Striker said:


> The drawings in the closing credits were a great touch.


definitely...it really emphasises the comic book/graphic novella feel to the episodes, which these shows seem to have the same pace and scope as. And the comic book mood also helps to ignore some of the nit picks I have - same as you might reading a comic. I'm not a nerdy watcher but there were a few things that made me snap out of the flow.
The worst of these was the variable competence of robots/enemies. Much better on this score than the new films, and in episodes like the jail break the first bunch of robots encountered seemed really tough. Exciting! By the end of the episode the same model robots were disposable and weak again.

Likewise stormtroopers. Final episode scores of them get taken out. Then at the end they don't even dare come out the tunnel because of a dozen troopers - "theres too many of them". Meh. Too inconsistent. The "I'll give you till nightfalll" bit in that episode was a bigger groaner than from a Roger Moore era Bond film villain.


So much they really got right. They really made the imperialists intimidating (for the most part). There were bits were they were genuinely fascistically scary. Im curious what younger viewers made of it.

Most importantly the pacing was slower, the arc across episodes made sense and went somewhere. How they could mess this up on the new films amazes me.

On the whole I dont like anything thats too a big wink wink about the original films, and the degree of it in this wasnt too annoying.



Im trying to think what other warrior + child in tow films there are out there. Its a successful story trope

Aliens 2....

Terminator 2....


El Topo...

Raising Arizona...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

Even though it didnt make geographical sense i really liked the jail break episode which involved running up and down the same bit of reused corridor set - now thats a what i call a nod to oldskool tv sci fi  reminded me of Blakes 7 particularly....as does the closing credits music theme, which to me sounds a bit like a mix of Blakes 7 theme going into a Game of Thrones fantasy piped but. 

Really good music throughout i thought. That  fight section with rhino creature had some kind of Warp Records type beat underneath it for example IIRC. Felt very fresh.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2020)

tommers said:


> It really reminds me of Saturday morning pictures. I mean it's a spaghetti western but there's something about it that reminds me of flash Gordon or rocketman or quatermass or something.



Which is nice, considering it was those old serials that were explicit influences on Lucas when he made Star Wars the first time round. It's the natural format for these sorts of stories 

It's defintely the best Star Wars since the OT.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 6, 2020)

And 


ska invita said:


> Watched it over xmas... agree with the consensus... the best Star Wars thing since the original two films by a long way.
> First time ive actually felt genuine emotions or excitement despite all those billions of dollars spent on all dragging hours of the other films. This show actually has a heart.
> Yeah there are the odd logic holes and other foibles, but all easily excusable thanks to the overall tone.
> 
> ...



And Leon


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2020)

I think lone wolf and cub (kozure ookami / shogun assassin) was certainly in mind. Especially with the baby cart.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I think lone wolf and cub (kozure ookami / shogun assassin) was certainly in mind. Especially with the baby cart.


hadnt heard of that but yeah the similarity looks strong


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Watched it over xmas... agree with the consensus... the best Star Wars thing since the original two films by a long way.
> First time ive actually felt genuine emotions or excitement despite all those billions of dollars spent on all dragging hours of the other films. This show actually has a heart.
> Yeah there are the odd logic holes and other foibles, but all easily excusable thanks to the overall tone.
> 
> ...



Lone Wolf and Cub (Baby Cart)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry....it's already been posted....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2020)

"Chapter 2: The Child", the second episode of the Disney+ _Star Wars_ web series, _The Mandalorian_, has a plotline that is heavily influenced by _Lone Wolf and Cub_, with the titular character caring over a child of the same race as Yoda while being besieged by bounty hunters.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2020)

just to scratch an itch until season 2


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Watched it over xmas... agree with the consensus... the best Star Wars thing since the original two films by a long way.
> First time ive actually felt genuine emotions or excitement despite all those billions of dollars spent on all dragging hours of the other films. This show actually has a heart.
> Yeah there are the odd logic holes and other foibles, but all easily excusable thanks to the overall tone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Mar 9, 2020)

3 Godfathers, made several times including as a Japanese anime, but the John Wayne movie is the most famous.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Watched the first 3 episodes back to back - very good.

Watcher it on the Disney channel - why on earth are they being drip fed in the U.K. tho?


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2020)

Finished watching the series. Absolutely fucking superb  

What the prequel, and indeed sequel trilogies should have been with the right people in charge...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2020)

Been listening to the soundtrack - some really good stuff in there. There's a youtube vid for each episode with all the music:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> How many legal ways to watch it are there? We’ve already subscribed to Netflix, Amazon Prime and Now TV, but I suspect yet another subscription is required?


It is available for download via Torrentquest, and currently resides on my drive. Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is available for download via Torrentquest, and currently resides on my drive. Haven't watched it yet.


Thanks. I'm subscribed to Disney+ but a friend sent me a link to download the entire series the other day, and we watched last night the five episodes that are yet to air on Disney+. 

You might find yourself binging the whole series in one sitting, mark my words


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 40s about 50. . . . Unless you are taking about my wife or me.


Herzog says explictly at the beginning that the subject is 50 years old.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> Started to watch this and I’m two episodes in. I’m not much of a Star Wars fan, but this is surprisingly enjoyable. The episodes are brief and its simplicity is its virtue. It’s very much like a cartoon, because at this point the only human face I’ve seen is Werner Herzog‘s. Baby Yoda is cute enough for me to stick with this.


i'm on 6 now and it reminds me of a video game and I guess Disney are trying to divert young minds back from video games to watching telly, so this must be a calculated move - each episode has a particular location and a goal, and when it's achieved, the Mando seems to get an armour upgrade.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2020)

I am happy to inform you all that The Mandalorian passes the Second Viewing Test with flying colours 

Exactly the opposite result to the new trilogy, one could add.


----------



## Reno (May 17, 2020)

My future husband Timothy Olyphant, has been cast in season 2. 









						Timothy Olyphant Joins ‘The Mandalorian’ (Exclusive)
					

Timothy Olyphant is the latest actor to be captured by ‘The Mandalorian.’




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> My future husband Timothy Olyphant, has been cast in season 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn it. I initially read your post as ‘husband’ rather than ‘future husband’, and for a moment I thought you were really married to him and was going to demand you give us regular insider secrets during filming 

By the way, he’s great in Santa Clarita Diet. Even if you think the series is shit (it’s actually very good imo) I‘m sure he’d make it worth your time by himself


----------



## Reno (May 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> Goddamn it. I initially read your post as ‘husband’ rather than ‘future husband’, and for a moment I thought you were really married to him and was going to demand you give us regular insider secrets during filming
> 
> By the way, he’s great in Santa Clarita Diet. Even if you think the series is shit (it’s actually very good imo) I‘m sure he’d make it worth your time by himself


I loved Santa Clarita Diet and was disappointed when it got cancelled. Olyphant was great in it, but then he always is :swoon:


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Virtual sets used in filming The Mandalorian are amazing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> on seconds thoughts, dont agree. still do not see why Jedi are unknown to the masses would Luke's story not have been told and lauded as a hero of the New republic? There were plenty of Jedi during the clone wars so Mando should have at least heard of them, *even* little Anakin on tatooine had heard of the Jedi



Han had to confirm the "stories" to Rey and Finn, so not all the galaxy was aware.


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 13, 2020)

Watching this now . 1970s Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> Watching this now . 1970s Battlestar Galactica.


I would say old skool SW without a fucking Skywalker on sight, which is was so refreshing...  I hope every new SW film and series planned for the foreseeable future has as little Force, Jedi and Sith as possible.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 14, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Virtual sets used in filming The Mandalorian are amazing.



that led screen set is pretty incredible
hopefully that's the end of green screen then


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> I would say old skool SW without a fucking Skywalker on sight, which is was so refreshing...  I hope every new SW film and series planned for the foreseeable future has as little Force, Jedi and Sith as possible.



Doubt that's going to happen. But it would be great if they toned it down and delved into the expanded universe, or set it a thousand years in the past or future...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>



yoda gremlins


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yoda gremlins


This is the way.


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Get in! 

Please tell me 30 October is also the UK release date...


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> Get in!
> 
> Please tell me 30 October is also the UK release date...



Yeah Hopefully.

I think the delay last time was because the disney+ uk launch was delayed which was due to disney waiting for a contract with sky to expire.

Then again it was easy enough to find ...ahem..."alternaltive sources" last time


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

Second trailer is out 



Can’t wait for it


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 24, 2020)

Got access to disney plus and am starting this 

So excited!!! 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Love  Gina Carano. My fav female movie action hero. Gorgeous 😍


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2020)

i hope they havent rushed and churned this out


----------



## Reno (Oct 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i hope they havent rushed and churned this out


I see no evidence of this being rushed, a year between seasons is normal.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> I see no evidence of this being rushed, a year between seasons is normal.


the evidence is in the watching!
plus most endless season tv is churned


----------



## Reno (Oct 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> the evidence is in the watching!


There is no guarantee that it won't disappoint, but that doesn't have to be due to it being rushed, especially as these are short seasons and short episodes. Due to the small cast of actors and the use of the Unreal Engine 4 they were able to resume production earlier than other shows in the crisis.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2020)

Still on season 1

Season 2 is out on Friday isn't it?


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i hope they havent rushed and churned this out


It could of course turn out to be crap, but my money would be on ‘anything but’. I don’t think it’s a coincidence that the two best Star Wars products (this and Rogue One) since the original trilogy have been almost completely free of Skywalkers, Jedi and Vader. It’s the way forward, and unless they had replaced the entire creative team from S1 I’d be very surprised if S2 fails to deliver the goods.

Jon Favreau gets Star Wars. Let’s hope he sticks around for further projects. Is he involved in the Rogue One spin-off series?

Sugar Kane Yes, S2 starts this Friday


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

10 mins to go..... ( yes I am that sad  )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

Loved it


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 30, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Loved it



Can't wait, but in reality probably won't get to see it for ages.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> 10 mins to go..... ( yes I am that sad  )


We were still up at 11.50 pm last night and decided to wait until after midnight to watch the first episode. It wasn't available, not even at 12.45 am. Last I checked, it's a new date when the clock strikes midnight


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> We were still up at 11.50 pm last night and decided to wait until after midnight to watch the first episode. It wasn't available, not even at 12.45 am. Last I checked, it's a new date when the clock strikes midnight


It's first aired at 8 am UK time.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's first aired at 8 am UK time.


I guess, heaven forbiid someone somewhere in the world gets to see a programme before the Yanks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's first aired at 8 am UK time.


7am


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 30, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's first aired at 8 am UK time.


Thank you for this information I have immediately acted upon it and started downloading it


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 30, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> 7am


I thought it was still daylight savings time in the USA?

Edit: Doh!   It's the rest of the series that will air at 8am due to daylight savings time. This one did indeed air at 7am.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> I thought it was still daylight savings time in the USA?
> 
> Edit: Doh!   It's the rest of the series that will air at 8am due to daylight savings time. This one did indeed air at 7am.


Thanks for that , il get up an hour later next week


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Didn't think the opening episode was that interesting tbh. its the same set up they did in one episode of season 1. Go to hunt a big monster. meh.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, I can’t overstate how fucking good I thought this first episode was 

I’ve long complained to anyone who’d listen how much I hate when TV series are written open ended for the sake of milking renewals, rather than writing a rounded story with a preplanned conclusion. Well, I’ve just discovered the exception to my rule. If it keeps this good, The Mandalorian can run for ten bloody seasons and if by the end of it the Child were still nowhere near being reunited with his kind, I couldn’t care less


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2020)

Best thing on telly for me at the moment.

I was grinning ( perhaps internally ) all the way through.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Best thing on telly for me at the moment.
> 
> I was grinning ( perhaps internally ) all the way through.


Same here


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2020)

really enjoyed it too.

They do good actors, With great scenery and  a nice mix of practical and cg.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

And for us nerds more Easter eggs than one can count


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 31, 2020)

Did I read that Starbuck is in this series?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2020)

Loved it, really loved it. Great Sci fi western storyline!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2020)

I was going into this thinking about the darkblade and giancarlo esposito but I soon realised it was monster of the week of course, and a good one at that. I could tell the first plan wasn't going to work and not just because there was obviously 10 minutes of the episode left.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2020)

I just want. I dunno. A bit more. But I have to accept at the end of the day it’s a kids tv show.
Anything with an actual long proper story arc we’d say that was ‘filler’


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I just want. I dunno. A bit more. But I have to accept at the end of the day it’s a kids tv show.
> Anything with an actual long proper story arc we’d say that was ‘filler’


Shows like Peppa Pig, which are exclusively aimed at children, are kids tv shows. The vast majority of viewers for The Mandalorian are adults.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2020)

Having universal appeal is an impressive goal


being made for kids  is  either a cop out or a challenge.    Either you decide you don't need standards  or you decide you need to manage two audiences at once.

Calling something a kids show isn't an insult. unless you can accurately say what is missing.

What do you actually think is missing from manalarian?  What is the adult flavour that would actually make it better?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2020)

the show follows a very basic formula of a kids tv show. The show is created to sell action figures. The episodes for the most part don’t follow on from each other and don’t need to. I’m pretty sure you can watch next weeks episode and nothing of what happened in 9 will be relevant.

Although no doubt that guy will show up in a later episode. Maybe.

don’t get me wrong. It’s good. Just wish it had more substance. If it was a video game episode 9 would simply have been a pointless monster of the week side quest that you do only if you want to get every achievement in the game but has no bearing on the main story.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> The episodes for the most part don’t follow on from each other and don’t need to. I’m pretty sure you can watch next weeks episode and nothing of what happened in 9 will be relevant.


All TV used to be like this


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2020)

Crispy said:


> All TV used to be like this



Exactly. And it’s moved on from it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Exactly. And it’s moved on from it.


Sir, you are a snob


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2020)

Crispy said:


> All TV used to be like this


Indeed; to be honest I've quite enjoyed having gentler arcs, rather than sprawling, season-spanning arcs that you have to take notes for.

Neither are bad or good, just nice to have a bit more 'monster of the week' stuff after Big Arcs have been popular for so long.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 31, 2020)

The guy at the end. I know it's probably not, almost certainly not in fact, but I might just explode with excitement if it turns out to be Boba Fett.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> The guy at the end. I know it's probably not, almost certainly not in fact, but I might just explode with excitement if it turns out to be Boba Fett.


It is, isn't it? Pretty sure it's the same actor.

<edit: well, technically the same actor as Jango Fett, who later redubbed Boba's voice>


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 31, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It is, isn't it? Pretty sure it's the same actor.
> 
> <edit: well, technically the same actor as Jango Fett, who later redubbed Boba's voice>



I'm hoping so. The armour the other chap was wearing was his, there was a casual remark about the Sarlacc dying....I dunno, it'd just appeal to the sad Star Wars fan in me if it was him.


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2020)

cybershot said:


> the show follows a very basic formula of a kids tv show. The show is created to sell action figures. The episodes for the most part don’t follow on from each other and don’t need to. I’m pretty sure you can watch next weeks episode and nothing of what happened in 9 will be relevant.


 As others have said, such formula of a basic, slow progressing story arc is by no means new. Or limited to kiddies TV either. Whether you liked them or thought them as shit, a great many (arguably the majority) of the revered grown-up series up until the Noughties were just like that: The A-Team, MacGiver, Knight Rider... Baywatch, even sci-fi all time greats like Star Trek.

Don’t agree with the view this series is written up with merchandise marketing as the main motivator. And even if that were true you would have to say the same of all previous SW films and series. Mandalorian offers plenty of fan service, but not because they’re pushing to sell the characters and machines shown. Why, many of them have been shown in the legacy films.

Disney is trying to milk the $5bn investment they’ve made in the SW franchise, which is to be expected. But this series should be highly commanded for injecting a much needed break from the Skywalker saga, Vader, and for the most part the Force and the Jedi, and concentrating on lives and happenings of the billions of non-magical folk that populate the galaxy. Not to mention abandoning the white knights vs  pure evil binary fairy, and showing all sides as flawed and more complex than the nine films had portrayed both goodies and baddies as.

It’s no coincidence than this and Rogue One, which adheres to the same principles, are by far the best SW products since the original trilogy. Long may it continue.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 6, 2020)

Enjoyed Ep 2


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2020)

I thought episode 1 (chapter 9) was boring personally. That marshall character was rubbish and it was very obvious how the story was going to go from the moment we arrived at the Mos Whatsit. It's basically a western. I'm hoping for better stuff tonight.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I thought episode 1 (chapter 9) was boring personally. That marshall character was rubbish and it was very obvious how the story was going to go from the moment we arrived at the Mos Whatsit. It's basically a western. I'm hoping for better stuff tonight.



Well, as far as the similarities to a Western are concerned, your prayers have certainly been answered for this week’s episode, as it couldn’t be any less Western themed.

It wasn’t bad per se but I’d say it is the least good of the entire two seasons so far; can’t  put my finger on the exact reason why though... It just felt slightly off, though it improved in the final third. In the plus sides credit should be given for exploring new (or at less lesser known) themes, characters and worlds. At least I don’t remember seeing the Barney lookalike creature in the SW universe before...


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2020)

The whole series is essentially western themed. Even Mandos vocal delivery is reminiscent of Clint Eastwood and his theme (the two note flute) harks back to old skool Western movies. Its a space western innit


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 7, 2020)

My main criticism is that I do wish they'd stop calling him Mando. Feels waaaaaay too close to Lando. I keep being reminded of Mr Calrissian.

I enjoyed last night's episode, with the two X Wing pilots being superb. The ice spider chase was also cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2020)

Easter egg : Dave Filoni ( one of the main blokes behind Rebels and The Mandolorian) was one of the x-wing pilots


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 7, 2020)

I'll just drop this here, it does contain Mandalorian references too.
LEGO Star Wars Holiday Special - Only a short 44mins but might be fun.


Out 17th Nov in USA.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2020)

Baby Yoda ( or whatever it's name is ) is a little shit


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 7, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Baby Yoda ( or whatever it's name is ) is a little shit





Spoiler



I love eggs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2020)

That was a good episode. The end made me laugh


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 7, 2020)

Dunno why you're surprised, adult Yoda a shithead he is. Run in the species it must.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Dunno why you're surprised, adult Yoda a shithead he is. Run in the species it must.


Hid for twenty years in a swamp planet he did. Afraid of Palpatine and Vader he was. Try to help the nascent alliance against the tyrannical Empire he did not.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> The whole series is essentially western themed. Even Mandos vocal delivery is reminiscent of Clint Eastwood and his theme (the two note flute) harks back to old skool Western movies. Its a space western innit


It’s been like that from the very beginning and I can see that clearly now, but somehow didn’t realise it when I first watched the first season until near the end, and only because I read it online 

In any event I don’t care what theme it might be based on. Most people, critics and fans alike, seem to have embraced the clean break from main themes and legacy characters of the nine films. I think it’s great we’re getting to explore the wider universe and everyday population.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, it might be a western. 



Don't know why I bother.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2020)

My nine year old is certain that baby yoda is female.

Yoda was never sexed in the films iirc. Would be some twist


----------



## Reno (Nov 7, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> My nine year old is certain that baby yoda is female.
> 
> Yoda was never sexed in the films iirc. Would be some twist


Sorry to dash that theory but Yoda of the movies is referred to as a male in all reference works and and was talked about as a "he" or "him" by Luke. The baby of the Mandalorian also is referred to as a male in an early episode of season 1.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> My main criticism is that I do wish they'd stop calling him Mando.


Given he's a Mandalorian, it almost sounds like a racial slur. It's a weird choice to give him that as his actual name.


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2020)

I like the name Mando and who the heck is going to be racist to his face? They'd be brave!


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Given he's a Mandalorian, it almost sounds like a racial slur. It's a weird choice to give him that as his actual name.



Oh that's a good point. Boba Fett, Jango Fett... They were referred to by name. Even the other Mandalorians had specific nicknames like.





Supine said:


> I like the name Mando and who the heck is going to be racist to his face? They'd be brave!



Well since a Mandalorian, much like Judge Dredd, ain't supposed to remove his or her helmet then you wouldn't be saying it to their face...


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2020)

How many of you have watched the behind-the-scenes documentary also on Disney Plus? The Gallery I think it’s called. It’s eight episodes, which admittedly seems far too much to contemplate, but each episode covers a different theme so they can be watched as standalone one-offs.

I’d recommend at the very least the one about the directors and the one about practical effects. Very interesting


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2020)

I love this series. I just wish I didnt have to wait for each episode.  
Little Yoda is great. I laughed at his antics in the episode the other day. Such an innocent little face..

I love the Mando character. The way he just gets on with whatever he has to do. Doesnt sit thinking...just goes for it. 

For a character with no visible face he manages to get enotions across very well. 🙂


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2020)

Before this series I had the impression the Mandalorians were like Samurai warriors, very good at what they do. It seems to me that 'Mando' isn't  very good at being a Mandalorian. Boba will have a few words to say when he catches up with him.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 8, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Before this series I had the impression the Mandalorians were like Samurai warriors, very good at what they do. It seems to me that 'Mando' isn't  very good at being a Mandalorian. Boba will have a few words to say when he catches up with him.



Neither Fett was a Mandalorian, they just had some Mandalorian armour (I'm pretty sure I'm right on that). I reckon Boba just wants his stuff back.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Neither Fett was a Mandalorian, they just had some Mandalorian armour (I'm pretty sure I'm right on that). I reckon Boba just wants his stuff back.




Any dude that can fight his way out of a Sarlacc is more than welcome to his stuff back, Mandalorian or not tbf.   

As an aside, is it sad of me that I'm super excited that Boba Fett is making a comeback like?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Neither Fett was a Mandalorian, they just had some Mandalorian armour (I'm pretty sure I'm right on that). I reckon Boba just wants his stuff back.



I never knew that. Google says they are human clones. Every day is a lesson eh 👍


----------



## T & P (Nov 8, 2020)

Another thing I like about this series is blurring of the lines on the good guys and back guys from the films. Boba Fett was obviously the latter, and when I heard Disney was contemplating doing a stand-alone film about him I thought wtf. So I was a bit skeptical  when I first learned who this series was about. But it didn’t take long for me to be rooting for the bounty hunter.

Even the rebels/ New Republic are now a potential adversary if not necessarily the bad guys. I never thought I’d find myself wishing for an X-wing to be shot down, as the beginning of yesterday’s episode seemed to be heading to.


----------



## sfaafs (Nov 9, 2020)

Wasn't Clint's Man with No Name "Manco" in some of the films. Avoiding using his name and "Mando" just further reference I guess.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven't seen the new season yet, as I'm introducing my sister to/re-watching the first season at the moment. I'll be caught up soon though - really think they did a stellar job with this show


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I haven't seen the new season yet, as I'm introducing my sister to/re-watching the first season at the moment. I'll be caught up soon though - really think they did a stellar job with this show



I agree, it's fantastic. 

Tell you what though, if a Gungan turns up then I'm lobbing my TV out the window.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I agree, it's fantastic.
> 
> Tell you what though, if a Gungan turns up then I'm lobbing my TV out the window.



You mean TV gonna die?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> You mean TV gonna die?



Mesa TV besa smashed. 

In fairness I should admit that I used to have a Jar Jar Binks toothbrush holder. You slid the brush through his rolled up tongue. I was 21.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I agree, it's fantastic.
> 
> Tell you what though, if a Gungan turns up then I'm lobbing my TV out the window.



Have to say I'm not a big prequel fan, but I thought the way they included the battle droids in Mando's back story was pretty cool


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 10, 2020)

I had a particularly liquid egg sandwich this morning that reminded me of this


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2020)

Waiting for OH to get her arse home from work so we can watch today’s episode. Any spoiler-free reviews yet?


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, I’ve just watched it so might as well answer my own question. That was a really, really *fucking good *episode, imo at least 

I enjoyed that _immensely_, and on various levels, from overall action and entertainment to plot development, to even the soundtrack.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2020)

It was fucking great , absolutely loved it


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Loved what the dock crane was made from


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Loved what the dock crane was made from


Oh I missed that. Will check it out during my second viewing.

This was the second episode in the series   Dallas Bryce Howard has got to direct. I hope she gets to do another one in this season- she’s great, and the previous one she did, ep 4 of S1, with the AT-S Walker, is another one of my favourites.

Regarding The Child in this episode


Spoiler



I spent all of it praying the little shit wouldn’t go and eat the rest of those eggs. Glad he didn’t


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2020)

I'll echo everyone else and say that I really enjoyed tonights episode. Loved the assault on the imperial ship.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2020)

I think it might actually be better star wars than star wars


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2020)

My only concern with the Mandalorian is where does the show go, once baby Yoda is dropped off with his kin? There's more to tell perhaps but don't want it to be a case of flogging a dead bantha.


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> My only concern with the Mandalorian is where does the show go, once baby Yoda is dropped off with his kin? There's more to tell perhaps but don't want it to be a case of flogging a dead bantha.


He's never getting dropped off, this is going to be a ten season long buddy comedy.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2020)

We keep forgetting it’s on Fridays and watching it on Saturday! Bah.

Honestly, the whole one new episode a week thing is just not part of the foal’s life experience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2020)

Starbuck!


----------



## moochedit (Nov 14, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Starbuck!



Oh yeah. I didn't recognise her but you're right!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2020)

Loved it.again. I really like the idea that there are different sects of Mandalorians. 

I want the child to use his force powers again!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 14, 2020)

I suspect some of the reveals and names mentioned in this episode may be a little lost on those of us who didn't watch Clone Wars or Rebels, but the show is still very entertaining even without that context.

Like the idea that our Mando has essentially been raised as a religious extremist without realising it. 

His reactions when people keep taking their helmets off is both funny and well acted by Pedro Pascal.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Starbuck!



Of course! I was racking my brains trying to remember who that was.

Ace episode IMO. I didn't hugely enjoy the first two but this one was brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> I suspect some of the reveals and names mentioned in this episode may be a little lost on those of us who didn't watch Clone Wars or Rebels, but the show is still very entertaining even without that context.


Yes, I was reading some reviews last night and several mentioned there were various nods to Clone Wars. I have not watched it because Anakin and the prequel trilogy are too much of a barrier, but I thought there were a couple of nods to Rebels, which I have watched. Either way, it doesn’t spoil the enjoyment of tge episode if you haven’t watched them imo.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2020)

Agree with all this. Great episode.


----------



## Supine (Nov 14, 2020)

Loved it. My mum is into it now as well


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a slight grumble about it.

The Quarren (tentacle faced twats that tried killing Mando) are depicted in the larger Star Wars universe as being able to swim and to be fair, live almost entirely underwater. Not sure being shoved off a boat would be that big a deal. 😂


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 15, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Of course! I was racking my brains trying to remember who that was.


She's been in some truly terrible sci-fi since BSG, unfortunately - shame, since she was so good as Starbuck.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2020)

Baby Yoda has been recruited as a gravity indicator.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2020)

Been wondering why it reminds me so much of Saturday morning pictures and then realised he even has a fucking rocket pack. ..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2020)

shit wrong thread


----------



## xenon (Nov 20, 2020)

I know I'm late to this but I just found S1 with audio description. S2 not quite yet.

Thought it was great. Simple story, no real feeling of danger for the main protagonists but that's Star Wars. I'm all about the droids, aliens, the interactions, settings. Hertzog hamming it up to great effect. I think the Prisoner was my favourite episode, not least as it was nice surprise to hear Richard Ayoade and Bill Burr.

<goes off to try find S2>


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2020)

Just watched this week’s episode. Another fucking great one, I am happy to report.

And more importantly, it contains a most interesting revelation that shows a new light on the overall story, and it suggests some developments yet to come that leaves you salivating for the next instalment. Suddenly we’re going places with overall story arc, and fast.

What a fantastic series this is


----------



## mack (Nov 20, 2020)

Blue Macaroons!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2020)

Again, Loved it, Didn't expect 2 weeks of such quality.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Again, Loved it, Didn't expect 2 weeks of such quality.


I must say early on in the episode I almost had my first doubt about the series going forward, when it seemed to be heading towards  another ‘we need your help before we help you’ episode with little story arc advancement.

The revelation about why The Child is so badly wanted by Moff Gideon, and the secret programme to (seemingly) build an army of Force-enabled super stormtroopers is a good injection of fresh air to the series’ progression. And given how things have been left, I would think shit’s going to get real very quickly now.

Also, that shot of the post-Imperial cruiser ship...  

This episode was directed by Carl Weathers. Sterling job


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2020)

Can't find a single fault with tonights episode, aside from the fact it ended.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> I must say early on in the episode I almost had my first doubt about the series going forward, when it seemed to be heading towards  another ‘we need your help before we help you’ episode with little story arc advancement.
> 
> The revelation about why The Child is so badly wanted by Moff Gideon, and the secret programme to (seemingly) build an army of Force-enabled super stormtroopers is a good injection of fresh air to the series’ progression. And given how things have been left, I would think shit’s going to get real very quickly now.
> 
> ...



Is it me or was that Mando handshake with Carga an inside joke reference to Weathers and Schwarzeneggers famous scene in The Predator?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2020)

We watched it this evening, another cracking episode. Loved the chase through the canyon and the child putting his arms up roller-coaster style in the ship.

And of course the darker story arc. Great stuff!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Can't find a single fault with tonights episode, aside from the fact it ended.




I look forward to this every week and its over too quickly.

Brilliant series. I feel like a kid again watching it.

The kid tonight...with the macaroons... brilliant!! 
And Mando. Considering we never see him without the helmet on, he manages to convey all sorts of emotions.

I would love to see a full length film of the Mandalorian and kid.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I look forward to this every week and its over too quickly.
> 
> Brilliant series. I feel like a kid again watching it.



Was saying this to my cousin , both life long bordering on obsessive SW fans ( him , far more than me ) , that this is like when we were kids.

And makes us look forward to Friday to watch and discuss.

I like the weekly format.

Love it


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Was saying this to my cousin , both life long bordering on obsessive SW fans ( him , far more than me ) , that this is like when we were kids.
> 
> And makes us look forward to Friday to watch and discuss.
> 
> ...




It's true isn't it? 
Mando is brilliant. You just know he is decent...and really cares about baby yoda / the kid.
I laughed out loud at the bit where the kid was being instructed on which wire to put where 😁 I mean you could see it coming a mile off
..and knew what was going to happen... but it was still great 🙂


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah , the humour is done right, actually quite endearing without being cheesy. 

In the first 5 mins , I thought it was going to be a bit of a filler after last weeks greatness, a buddy story, even.

But nope , they smashed it.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 21, 2020)

I hope that this series continues to do it's own thing, with minimal crossovers with the the Star Wars world we already know.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I hope that this series continues to do it's own thing, with minimal crossovers with the the Star Wars world we already know.



But it's got _loads_ of crossovers, it's just that most of them are Easter Eggs that you might not see straight away.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 21, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> But it's got _loads_ of crossovers, it's just that most of them are Easter Eggs that you might not see straight away.



I think what I mean is I don't mind a Wookie, but I'd rather no Chewbaccca. I'd like Mando to remain in his world as much as possible.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I think what I mean is I don't mind a Wookie, but I'd rather no Chewbaccca. I'd like Mando to remain in his world as much as possible.



Ah. Getcha. 👍 Agreed!


----------



## Shellee (Nov 21, 2020)

Ok, that was Starbuck in it last night, wasn’t it?


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Ok, that was Starbuck in it last night, wasn’t it?



It was last week


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m really going to have to watch The Clone Wars aren’t I... Don’t get me wrong, I loved Rebels so I’m not against the concept of an animation SW series. But I’ve been fastidiously avoiding The Clone Wars because Anakin. And because the prequel trilogy still leaves such a bitter taste in the mouth.

Is Anakin omnipresent in The Clone Wars, or can one get past him and enjoy the rest of the characters?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Is it me or was that Mando handshake with Carga an inside joke reference to Weathers and Schwarzeneggers famous scene in The Predator?


Well I certainly said "son of a bitch" out loud


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2020)

Absolutely fantastic episode this week. Top Star Wars.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Absolutely fantastic episode this week. Top Star Wars.


Couldn’t agree more. Given the shockingly all-style-little-substance disappointing sequel trilogy Disney barfed out, I don’t think it’s far fetched to suggest this has saved the SW franchise, for the next few decades at least if not forever.

Clearly the way forward for the foreseeable is to keep the Jedi, Force, Dark Side, and most importantly the main film legacy characters well away from this and future projects. Or to a bare minimum anyway. Basically, Kathleen Kennedy needs to fuck off the SW arm of Disney and grant those who get Star Wars, like pretty much everyone involved in The Mandalorian, complete creative freedom.


----------



## Shellee (Nov 22, 2020)

Supine said:


> It was last week


Sorry, I'm watching in arrears, so to speak, but it drove me mad all through trying to remember who it was


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2020)

Was thinking this yesterday and Mando's armour always deflects everything even though it doesnt cover his whole body.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2020)

Shoot him in the legs.


----------



## magneze (Nov 24, 2020)

tommers said:


>



Clue is in the name. Keeps rain off in a storm. Carrying an umbrella would be a handicap.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2020)

What number episode is it up to? Waiting for the run to end to DL the lot


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> What number episode is it up to? Waiting for the run to end to DL the lot



4 or maybe 5. looks like you will get a christmas binge


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 24, 2020)

I've just caught up, really enjoying the new season so far!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> What number episode is it up to? Waiting for the run to end to DL the lot




Kind of wishing I had done this.
The waiting,  week in week out is definitely difficult
..in a "least difficult aspect of my life at the moment " type thing
😁


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm quite enjoying the weekly release thing. I look forward to Friday nights even in lockdown!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm quite enjoying the weekly release thing. I look forward to Friday nights even in lockdown!


Same as


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2020)

Saturday afternoon 2pm for me. It makes saturday a bit different.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 24, 2020)

Greatest thing about the series so far for me is that it's got my wife (who Does Not Like Star Wars) singing the theme tune regularly - she's enjoying the show!


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 24, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> Greatest thing about the series so far for me is that it's got my wife (who Does Not Like Star Wars) singing the theme tune regularly - she's enjoying the show!



 I do the same....but that two tone flute at the beginning is really running the risk of me mutating it into the theme tune of 'Allo 'Allo. Which would be a completely different type of program.

(Pictures the Mandalorian with cheese in 'is ears)


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

I think that might have been my favourite episode yet


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2020)

Another great episode !!


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2020)

Ohhh... been saving it since I got home from work as I want to watch it at ‘prime evening time’. Even more excited now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2020)

Just watched it and a great episode again. 

Loved it both visually, the Japanese influences, and in its more reflective, though with some great action sequences, tone. 

Super!!


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2020)

Having different directors and themes works a treat doesn’t it. Interesting revelations again, and now we have a name 

I suspect this episode will be much more enjoyable to those who’ve watched the animated series, but I don’t think it will dampen the enjoyment of those who haven’t. It’s a testament to the quality of The Clone Wars and Rebels how many characters and themes were subsequently added to the stories of this series and Rogue One.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2020)

Thrawn has been mentioned, are we having Thrawn action in this because he is ace.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2020)

Going back to last week’s episode, it was only through reading reviews online that I realised that those specimens in tanks at the underground base were  early failed attempts to create Snoke, off The Last Jedi fame. Indeed, whereas I remember Palpatine saying in episode IX that Snoke had been a puppet he’d used to control Kylo Ren, it’d never occurred to me he was a clone and lab-created. Sometimes I feel one has to be a superfan to get every reference in these things. Not that it spoils it for me anyway


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2020)

Best thing on telly atm.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2020)

Nobody can just have one lightsaber these days.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

Ah, but she does it well


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2020)

tommers said:


> Nobody can just have one lightsaber these days.


“Laser sword”, actually. That made me laugh


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 27, 2020)

Just finished watching it. 

Bloody amazing.  this shown just keeps on getting better and better. I nearly pissed in excitement when Grand Admiral Thrawn was mentioned.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2020)

In every episode I notice plot holes, though with a series this good who really gives a fuck ultimately. But I was wondering today what’s the point of a walled city with a big fuck-off gate as the only entrance in a universe where flying craft have existed for generations.

This seems to be a recurring theme whenever Mando goes on one of his missions. Always having to travel slowly by road. Though as I said, zero fucks given AFAIAC


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 28, 2020)

Next episode has not appeared here yet...
I was all geared up for it and sat on the couch ready with some peanuts. 
Nothing. 

🤔


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2020)

Good to see an appearance from Dwayne Hicks this week.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Next episode has not appeared here yet...
> I was all geared up for it and sat on the couch ready with some peanuts.
> Nothing.
> 
> 🤔




Got it working!!
Yay... Jedi!!!!!


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2020)

For what I’ve seen so far, this seems to be one of the best, if not the best received episode of the entire series so far


----------



## cybershot (Nov 29, 2020)

The last 3 episodes have been great.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2020)

I think I might surprise Ms T & P this Friday with a Baby Yoda cocktail to sip during this week's episode...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2020)

.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 4, 2020)

It's that time of the week again and all I can say is.... Ooooh


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 4, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> It's that time of the week again and all I can say is.... Ooooh



Gotta walk the dog, feed the critters and sort myself some food before i can settle down to watch this week's episode.    I'm itching to see it. I love how it's become a weekly staple.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>





😡

This is NOT the way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> It's that time of the week again and all I can say is.... Ooooh


Just watched it and I can echo..... Ooooh!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2020)

Very cool episode


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> I think I might surprise Ms T & P this Friday with a Baby Yoda cocktail to sip during this week's episode...


That cocktail used to be called a
‘ melon ball ‘ when I worked in cocktail bars in the late 80’s before I discovered raving 

Glad to see we have both evolved


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

Just saw this week’s episode. Well... fuck me, fuck me, and fuck me once more for good measure.

That was just ludicrously, fantastically good. At a certain point I was standing up in my living room grabbing my hair a nervous wreck, my OH looking on with a bemused look on her face.

So much to take in and savour... Just fucking superlative series, and for me the best episode of them all yet 

I will say this:  Even though grittier, slightly darker storylines are clearly the way forward in the SW universe, I sure hope the writers don’t go full Rogue One on us regarding the fate of Grogu. Because I have never been so emotionally attached to a nonexistent creature from a fictional universe as to this little bugger


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 4, 2020)

Well that was a bit of alright.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Well that was a bit of alright.


You should really hide your post behind spoiler tags ASAP or you’re going to piss some people right off


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> You should really hide your post behind spoiler tags ASAP or you’re going to piss some people right off




Yes.... Well... If I knew how etc. Dw, I deleted offending material. I shall back away from the thread now to save further distress.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh that was excellent!!!!
Fromthe first few minutes to the end it was wall to wall excitement! 


I'm going to watch it again 😁


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Yes.... Well... If I knew how etc. Dw, I deleted offending material. I shall back away from the thread now to save further distress.


it’s alright, we’ve all done it 

No need to delete next time- just put any spoiler-likely stuff behind spoiler tags. They go like this [ ispoiler ] then [ / ispoiler ] at the other end, only without any spaces between the square brackets and the word ispoiler (I couldn’t write it properly or the tag would disappear).


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2020)

And it is so nice how the Mandalorian clearly loves Grogu.

🙂


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

Interesting to see even a wider range of directors working on this. I had assumed they’d be using the same people as in S1, but two brand new directorial contributions in the last two episodes, this week’s one from a marquee name not previously associated with this series AFAIAC


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2020)

Right, finally caught back up.

S'good 


T & P said:


> Interesting to see even a wider range of directors working on this. I had assumed they’d be using the same people as in S1, but two brand new directorial contributions in the last two episodes, this week’s one from a marquee name not previously associated with this series AFAIAC


Yeah, was very surprised to see his name appear!

Mildly interesting thing, noticed only because I binged four in a row: the episodes are of quite varying lengths. Just had a 47m episode followed by a 34m episode.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> it’s alright, we’ve all done it
> 
> No need to delete next time- just put any spoiler-likely stuff behind spoiler tags. They go like this [ ispoiler ] then [ / ispoiler ] at the other end, only without any spaces between the square brackets and the word ispoiler (I couldn’t write it properly or the tag would disappear).


`[SPOILER]Text goes in here[/SPOILER]`

So it looks like:



Spoiler



Text goes in here



Alternatively...

`[SPOILER=Add a frickin' title]Text goes in here[/SPOILER]`

So it looks like:



Spoiler: Add a frickin' title



Text goes in here


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> And it is so nice how the Mandalorian clearly loves Grogu.
> 
> 🙂


The whole world loves Grogu.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> The whole world loves Grogu.




True. 
😁


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 5, 2020)

You just know they're going to spin it so he's a little shit in the end though dontcha 😂😂👍👍

Bad Grogu. Darth Grogu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2020)

As well as all the other brilliance in the episode I thought



Spoiler



Bobba Fett, a character I've always  been a bit meh about, was great. Plus my geek self liked the fact he was teamed up with Agent Mae from Agents of Shield  

Oh and when Mando kept trying to rescue Grogo from the force shield thing!! I was getting very agitated [*/spoiler] *


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 5, 2020)

I loved the beginning too. 


Spoiler



Mando getting a kick out of Grogu responding to him say his name made me laugh. Then Mando playing with the metal ball and getting Grogu to use the force to get the ball...and Mando gets excited and shouts when Grogu does use the force...and little Grogu gets a fright and Mando explains he's not mad at him...awww that was so natural and brilliant


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2020)

Anyone craving a little more Star Wars in anticipation of next Friday’s episode is advised to watch the brand new Lego Star Wars Holiday special, also on Disney+.

Don’t worry, it’s not a recreation of the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special (even though there’s a wink or two to that), but a clever time-bending crossover that manages to involve all nine films in the franchise.

It’s packed full of sarcastic references and fan service, and it’s a lot of fun


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

I felt so sad when baby yoda was zapped into sleep mode.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Anyone craving a little more Star Wars in anticipation of next Friday’s episode is advised to watch the brand new Lego Star Wars Holiday special, also on Disney+.
> 
> Don’t worry, it’s not a recreation of the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special (even though there’s a wink or two to that), but a clever time-bending crossover that manages to involve all nine films in the franchise.
> 
> It’s packed full of sarcastic references and fan service, and it’s a lot of fun


Thanks for the tip, that was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Anyone craving a little more Star Wars in anticipation of next Friday’s episode is advised to watch the brand new Lego Star Wars Holiday special, also on Disney+.
> 
> Don’t worry, it’s not a recreation of the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special (even though there’s a wink or two to that), but a clever time-bending crossover that manages to involve all nine films in the franchise.
> 
> It’s packed full of sarcastic references and fan service, and it’s a lot of fun




On it for tonight!! Thanks 😁


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 9, 2020)

It ain't even the middle of the week and I'm itching for the next episode. Moff Gideon is splendidly boo hissable.  

Again, my apologies for fucking up with spoilers. Particularly annoying since talking here about it is part of the fun for me. Its almost like being part of a popular group or trend.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2020)

Everybody on here watches it the minute it appears on hooky sites anyway. 

I had to wait a day or so cos the auto download thing didn't pick it up straight away. Just kept off the thread.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2020)

Had about three offers of free Disney plus anyway. Free with Fortnite atm.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 9, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Again, my apologies for fucking up with spoilers. Particularly annoying since talking here about it is part of the fun for me. Its almost like being part of a popular group or trend.



I avoid reading this thread on Friday's until i have seen the latest episode. (Same with star trek discovery)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 9, 2020)

moochedit said:


> I avoid reading this thread on Friday's until i have seen the latest episode. (Same with star trek discovery)


Same. It's my favourite part of watching serial TV - sitting down to watch the episode, then as soon as it's finished heading off to Reddit or Urban or wherever to read everyone else's opinions.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 9, 2020)

I also avoid reading until I've seen the most recent episode.

I really enjoyed this weeks' one, however the one before _reeeeally_ felt like a homage to the genres that spawned the series in the first place. It was really slick, and I loved the whole cowboy/martial arts film analogue that the episode did.

There is one thing I'll say about this episode that might be a bit controversial, which is the dark troopers. Yes I know they're cannon - from early franchise games even - but they just felt a little silly as empire enforcers, especially when compared to the death troopers from R1 that felt legitimately imposing. I just think the design is a little goofy. I do admit that it's a personal preference thing though.

All in all it was a fantastic episode though, especially the surprise return of Bobba Fett!


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I also avoid reading until I've seen the most recent episode.
> 
> I really enjoyed this weeks' one, however the one before _reeeeally_ felt like a homage to the genres that spawned the series in the first place. It was really slick, and I loved the whole cowboy/martial arts film analogue that the episode did.
> 
> ...



Just replying so I could see how you did that spoiler. Nice trick


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 9, 2020)

Supine said:


> Just replying so I could see how you did that spoiler. Nice trick



I saw everyone else doing it and had to figure it out for myself!


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Anyone craving a little more Star Wars in anticipation of next Friday’s episode is advised to watch the brand new Lego Star Wars Holiday special, also on Disney+.
> 
> Don’t worry, it’s not a recreation of the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special (even though there’s a wink or two to that), but a clever time-bending crossover that manages to involve all nine films in the franchise.
> 
> It’s packed full of sarcastic references and fan service, and it’s a lot of fun


Oh cool - something to have up my sleeve. The foal is on 10 days of self-isolation. He is a total homebody and hates sport so you'd imagine this would be a dream come true. 3 days in, and he's BORED and don't I know about it


----------



## Nivag (Dec 11, 2020)

Another great episode today.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2020)

‘The Mandalorian’ Season 3 Gets a Release Date
					

Today at their investor presentation, Disney announced when fans can expect the release date for Season 3 of The Mandalorian.




					collider.com
				




Season 3, Christmas 2021.
haven't commented on this thread before, really enjoying this series, off to find the latest episode now.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 11, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Another great episode today.



Short but sweet. And visually spectacular. 

My boy (10) just said when he was watching it "God, I _love_ Star Wars". A proud moment for me 😂👍


----------



## Nivag (Dec 11, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Short but sweet. And visually spectacular.
> 
> My boy (10) just said when he was watching it "God, I _love_ Star Wars". A proud moment for me 😂👍


Life goal level unlocked 👍🏻


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2020)

and they have done it again.... ❤


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2020)

Not seen today's episode yet. So I am signing off now. 
Can't look at this thread for a while.

I love Fridays!!!!!!!Yay!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2020)

Just watched it! Oh yes 💕💕


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2020)

We loved it!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 11, 2020)

Brilliant stuff. I was hoping Bill Burr was going to be part of the team though.

Also, just need to mention again the amazing artwork in the closing credits. Anyone who switches off as soon as the credits start rolling are missing a real treat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

Have only just resubscribed to Disney and am watching the last episode of S1 as I got unsubscribed for being skint just before it was broadcast. I had a proper snorting fit of laughter at the bored stormtroopers on speeder bikes trying to shoot a target and missing


----------



## souljacker (Dec 11, 2020)

I want this above my fireplace:


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Have only just resubscribed to Disney and am watching the last episode of S1 as I got unsubscribed for being skint just before it was broadcast. I had a proper snorting fit of laughter at the bored stormtroopers on speeder bikes trying to shoot a target and missing


Reminded me very much of Troops from way back in 1997


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Brilliant stuff. I was hoping Bill Burr was going.


I took an instant liking for him when he appeared in the S1 episode even though he was an antagonist then.

It’s been bothering both my lass and I what other actor/ character he reminds us of in this series, until she suddenly cracked it: he’s just like Cypher off The Matrix.


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2020)

Regarding the plot of this episode, I was relieved to see that  The Child didn’t feature, as I suspected  the rescue attempt was always going to be reserved for the finale next week, so any screen time in this episode would only show him being tortured or conditioned to turn to the dark side.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 11, 2020)

Yet another class episode. Next weeks big showdown is gonna be awesome, proper event TV kind of stuff. 

And we might even find out what jedi (or sith for that matter) answers Grogus call.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Yet another class episode. Next weeks big showdown is gonna be awesome, proper event TV kind of stuff.
> 
> And we might even find out what jedi (or sith for that matter) answers Grogus call.


jarjar.jpg


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Brilliant stuff. I was hoping Bill Burr was going to be part of the team though.
> 
> Also, just need to mention again the amazing artwork in the closing credits. Anyone who switches off as soon as the credits start rolling are missing a real treat.


I love that they’re mainly still images but with rolling dust or a slowly growing explosion. I could actually sit and watch them all back to back quite happily.

I can’t believe it’s the last episode next week!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2020)

Mando's Taken style threat vid was fucking ace. A strong episode all round, I could see the former imperial talking himself up to shooting his former commander and it was great. Boba Fett is more hench than I always imagined him, heavier set and a bear like fighter. Oh and the fight on top of the ore carriers:


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 12, 2020)

Series 3 is out next year...but end of the year.
"Disney has confirmed that _The Mandalorian_ season 3 will premiere in *December 2021*, with two live-action spin-offs of the bounty hunter show also on their way.
The announcement was made during the Disney Investor Day 2020 presentation, as Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy unveiled a whole host of new _Star Wars_ content that'll be making its way to Disney+ in the coming years, including the Obi-Wan Kenobi series starring Ewan McGregor, which will surprisingly see Hayden Christensen return as Darth Vader.
On the back of announcing season 3's release, Kennedy also confirmed that the series will spawn two further spin-off shows – _Rangers of the New Republic_ and _Ahsoka_."









						Disney confirms The Mandalorian season 3 release date, plus Ahsoka spin-off series and more
					

It's a lot to digest. Even for Baby Yoda.




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2020)

:


Sugar Kane said:


> Series 3 is out next year...but end of the year.
> "Disney has confirmed that _The Mandalorian_ season 3 will premiere in *December 2021*, with two live-action spin-offs of the bounty hunter show also on their way.
> The announcement was made during the Disney Investor Day 2020 presentation, as Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy unveiled a whole host of new _Star Wars_ content that'll be making its way to Disney+ in the coming years, including the Obi-Wan Kenobi series starring Ewan McGregor, which will surprisingly see Hayden Christensen return as Darth Vader.
> On the back of announcing season 3's release, Kennedy also confirmed that the series will spawn two further spin-off shows – _Rangers of the New Republic_ and _Ahsoka_."
> ...


I can picture the boardroom meeting that must have taken place at Disney in the last year or so...
‘Right, we got away box office-wise with the film trilogy but let’s be honest: it was a stinker and badly received by the nerds. The Mandalorian and the exploration of the secondary characters of SW has turned out to be pure gold and what the fans crave, so park any feature films for the foreseeable and let’s do as many series as possible if we’re ever going to see a healthy profit on those $5 bn we paid Lucas.”


----------



## cybershot (Dec 13, 2020)

Yep just the thought of tons more content is turning me off. It would be interesting to gage what the average age of mandalorian viewers are. Something Disney+ subs probably don’t accurately reflect.

I bet it’s much older than they think and I for one just don’t have time for tons of different series.

although I assume they would be smart enough to air them in a way so nothing over lapped. I could probably just about cope with one episode a week over 52 weeks.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> :
> 
> I can picture the boardroom meeting that must have taken place at Disney in the last year or so...
> ‘Right, we got away box office-wise with the film trilogy but let’s be honest: it was a stinker and badly received by the nerds. The Mandalorian and the exploration of the secondary characters of SW has turned out to be pure gold and what the fans crave, so park any feature films for the foreseeable and let’s do as many series as possible if we’re ever going to see a healthy profit on those $5 bn we paid Lucas.”



Throw a load of mud at the wall and see what sticks, that's my interpretation of their strategy here.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 13, 2020)

Are any of the animated Star Wars series worth a pop?


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, Rebels was great I thought. Everyone waxes lyrical about The Clone Wars though I haven’t seen that.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2020)

My son loves the Clone Wars. He's 13 though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 13, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Are any of the animated Star Wars series worth a pop?


We'll always have _Ewoks_ and _Droids_ 😐


----------



## tommers (Dec 13, 2020)

when he removed his helmet I thought it was the same guy who played cassian andor in rogue one. Doesn't help that they have both been in Narcos


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 14, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Are any of the animated Star Wars series worth a pop?


I've never been tempted by any of the SW animated stuff but there was a trailer for a new series called The Bad Batch released the other day if anyone is interested.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 14, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> I've never been tempted by any of the SW animated stuff but there was a trailer for a new series called The Bad Batch released the other day if anyone is interested.





Looks tasty that does.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2020)

Predictions for the cliffhanger?

mando left drifting in space as empire zoom off with grogu still in their possession


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I encountered a new highpoint of the franchise last night. That action sequence, the plotting, the episode just moved incredibly. I also felt a little tarantino influence in there too.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 14, 2020)

The Imperial officer in the mess hall was splendidly twattish.


----------



## Spandex (Dec 14, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I think I encountered a new highpoint of the franchise last night. That action sequence, the plotting, the episode just moved incredibly. I also felt a little tarantino influence in there too.


The most obvious influence on this week's episode was French-Italian 50s thriller _The Wages of Fear_, with a convoy carrying unstable explosives trundling through the jungle. Great episode. Great series. Has restored my love of Star Wars.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2020)

I thought it was Sorcerer (film) - Wikipedia and now I know that was _third_ adaptation of the same novel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2020)

I really loved



Spoiler



when Mando took his helmet off, Pedro Pascal's acting was excellent really conveying Mando's embarrassment, lack of confidence and vulnerability [\spoiler]


----------



## cybershot (Dec 16, 2020)

FFS.

Move home tomorrow and can't get connected to broadband until the 30th! Going to be a long wait to see the finale!! #firstworldproblems


----------



## Nivag (Dec 16, 2020)

cybershot said:


> FFS.
> 
> Move home tomorrow and can't get connected to broadband until the 30th! Going to be a long wait to see the finale!! #firstworldproblems


Best put this thread on ignore till then.
Good luck with the move


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2020)

cybershot said:


> FFS.
> 
> Move home tomorrow and can't get connected to broadband until the 30th! Going to be a long wait to see the finale!! #firstworldproblems


Assuming you are watching legally and have a Disney+ account, I’d fucking find a free wifi spot and watch it on my phone if it came to that. You don’t want to wait until the 30th mate


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2020)

Have sat down and PROPERLY watched this. Am totally sold on it.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m going to watch the whole series back to back after Xmas. I did that with the last series and it’s a real treat to see the story arc


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2020)

cybershot - you can get a hotspot with BT for about a fiver for a day


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2020)

trashpony said:


> cybershot - you can get a hotspot with BT for about a fiver for a day



thats well expensive. Just go for a coffee and dl for free


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 17, 2020)

I am somewhat excited for tomorrow's finale.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2020)

Supine said:


> thats well expensive. Just go for a coffee and dl for free


Oh yeah you can dl it. I was thinking ‘nooo’ you don’t want to watch it in Costa


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 17, 2020)

RIP Boba   








						Star Wars' Boba Fett actor Jeremy Bulloch dies aged 75
					

The actor was best known for playing the bounty hunter Boba Fett in the original trilogy.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Dec 18, 2020)

Damn, what a last episode!!
not really a spoiler, but the Dark Troopers music when they board is awesome and stay for the credits


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2020)

I loved that! So so good. And always stay for the credits


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 18, 2020)

Loved this but bloody hell storm troopers get more and more useless - walk slowly into open space and get shot. That’s it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 18, 2020)

Why do stormtroopers even bother with armour?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2020)

that was great


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

Loved it. Nearly had a little tear at one point


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

....that
.......was
..... fantastic!!


And what a surprise ending


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Loved it. Nearly had a little tear at one point




I straight out blubbed.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 18, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I straight out blubbed.


Me too.

I feel emotionally spent now.

THAT is how you do Star Wars


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Spoiler



seeing Luke was awesome but the cgi not quiet there with the face and its movements. But still was awesome


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Me too.
> 
> I feel emotionally spent now.
> 
> THAT is how you do Star Wars



I did not want it to end. 
It was probably the highlight of my year!! 
I'm not even going to print what was so genius about it...not even in spoilers.  
Just feel like going out and skipping up and down the road / path and singing "wooo oooh oooh ooooh!!"


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> seeing Luke was awesome but the cgi not quiet there with the face and its movements. But still was awesome




Noooooooo

Don't even print it!!!! 

Temptation etc....  

Only kidding. 
😁


----------



## D'wards (Dec 18, 2020)

It has totally redeemed 2020


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

I very nearly missed the ending. My kindle was at 2% and I was running round like a headless chicken trying to find a charger. 
Will watch it again later. 😁


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2020)

Just seen Pedro Pascal in "Wonder Woman 1984", film was alright, he was good. 

Now for today's episode....


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

Giancarlo Esposito is such a great bad guy...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Loved it. Nearly had a little tear at one point



Same. I know it was the right ending, but it was so sad. This is not the way. 😭

The CGI was really impressive, I thought.

Reminder to everyone - there's a post credits scene you're going to want to watch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2020)

That was great! Exciting, moving, so much contained in the half hour format. Loved it. I may have been a little dewy eyed too.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Same. I know it was the right ending, but it was so sad. This is not the way. 😭
> 
> The CGI was really impressive, I thought.
> 
> Reminder to everyone - there's a post credits scene you're going to want to watch.



What does the end credit bit mean for The Mandalorian!!!


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2020)

ETA: paragraph below already mentioned multiple times, but I didn’t read any recent posts in my urge to come here after watching this week’s episode 

First off, an important heads-up to all, whether you’ve watched this already or not: * there is a most satisfying reveal at the end of the credits in this episode*. I’m sure there weren’t in any of the others so I would imagine few people would think of checking

I think the simplest way to offer a spoiler-free review of the S2 finale episode for those who haven’t yet seen it is that for only the second or third time since I was a child, this has brought a tear or to my eyes (the right kind of tears as well 

I am so fucking in awe of this series, and this episode as its crowning glory, I can barely describe it. Who needs any more feature films ever again if Star Wars series going forward can be half as good as this


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> What does the end credit bit mean for The Mandalorian!!!





Spoiler



spin off series?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> First off, an important heads-up to all, whether you’ve watched this already or not: * there is a most satisfying reveal at the end of the credits in this episode*. I’m sure there weren’t in any of the others so I would imagine few people would think of checking
> 
> I think the simplest way to offer a spoiler-free review of the S2 finale episode for those who haven’t yet seen it is that for only the second or third time since I was a child, this has brought a tear or to my eyes (the right kind of tears as well
> 
> I am so fucking in awe of this series, and this episode as its crowning glory, I can barely describe it. Who needs any more feature films ever again if Star Wars series going forward can be half as good as this




You've put into words what I was trying to express. Thank you. 

It is absolutely the best thing I've seen (Star Wars wise) and it brought me back to my childhood awe at the first film.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spin off series?



Can't wait. See the seedy underbelly of the universe. Dirty deeds done dirt cheap


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2020)

Just fucking amazing.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2020)

Chef's kiss indeed. CGI looked a little wonky in that pivotal scene, but not so you much you'd care


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Chef's kiss indeed. CGI looked a little wonky in that pivotal scene, but not so you much you'd care


It certainly wasn’t as good  as the similar CGI renditions of Leia and Tarkin in Rogue One, but then I suspect they had a considerably larger chunk of their budget to devote to them as in here.

Mark Hamill was in the credits so they definitely used him in some fashion. But perhaps it was just the voicing? If you’ve watched The Irishman you can see how good ‘reverse-aging’ technology has become. Young Robert De Niro (and all the others) look far more accomplished in that film that Luke looks in here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I did not want it to end.
> It was probably the highlight of my year!!
> I'm not even going to print what was so genius about it...not even in spoilers.
> Just feel like going out and skipping up and down the road / path and singing "wooo oooh oooh ooooh!!"



All of the above!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> It certainly wasn’t as good  as the similar CGI renditions of Leia and Tarkin in Rogue One, but then I suspect they had a considerably larger chunk of their budget to devote to them as in here.
> 
> Mark Hamill was in the credit so they definitely used him in some fashion. But perhaps it was just the voicing? If you’ve watched The Irishman you can see how good ‘reverse-aging’ technology has become. Young Robert De Niro (and all the others) look far more accomplished in that film that Luke looks in here.


I've seen much better de-aging done on youtube with deepfakes. I wonder why they don't use that technology? Maybe it doesn't look good enough at 4K :-/


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 18, 2020)

I just....just....fucking hell.... 

Everything about tonights episode was pitch perfect. I can't think of a single criticism and for a miserable prick like me that's a hell of a compliment. The reveal of the Jedi was spot on, the Dark Troopers being tubbed was great. 

And thar post credit sequence? Perfect. 

I have goosebumps on me arms and a 
touch of happy tears on my eyes.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I just....just....fucking hell....
> 
> Everything about tonights episode was pitch perfect. I can't think of a single criticism and for a miserable prick like me that's a hell of a compliment. The reveal of the Jedi was spot on, the Dark Troopers being tubbed was great.
> 
> ...



Eta...It was brilliant. 
😁


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> I just....just....fucking hell....
> 
> Everything about tonights episode was pitch perfect. I can't think of a single criticism and for a miserable prick like me that's a hell of a compliment. The reveal of the Jedi was spot on, the Dark Troopers being tubbed was great.
> 
> ...


Same here   When the X-wing landed and it became clear it was a Jedi, I initially thought it would surely be a significant canon character that might send those well versed with the expanded universe into overdrive, but might be meaningless to me.

But then the green lightsaber came out, and I said to myself ‘surely not! Do I dare to dream?’

I’m starting to tear up again as I type this ffs


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I've seen much better de-aging done on youtube with deepfakes. I wonder why they don't use that technology? Maybe it doesn't look good enough at 4K :-/


Might be a SAG thing?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Might be a SAG thing?


Maybe. Although I'd have thought the same argument applies to both methods...?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2020)

I could have been watching a new episode of The Expanse, which I'd normally mind, but not for this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Maybe. Although I'd have thought the same argument applies to both methods...?


I can imagine they worked a deal on CG as it came in but  freaked out about deepfake given its notoriety


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

Lots of Internet people saying that they should have used an actor called Sebastian Stan as Luke instead of using CGI. They have a point to be fair.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2020)

So much for spoilers then!


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

Spoiler



So anyway The Mandalorian arc is finished. The child is safe and with a Jedi. Boba Fett upheld his deal to help. 

Now with The Child safe Boba has no loyalty to The Mandalorian. He's gone back to claim the throne and The Book of Boba will (hopefully) be a tale of him being a bad ass bounty hunter working for the lowest of the universes low in competition with other bounty hunters 

I get the feeling that there will be a Game Of Thrones feel to this series, with other canon bounty hunters all plotting against each other with The Mandalorian popping up to rescue him out of loyalty and then taking over the franchise after that. 

Could be wrong though. Normally am!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Lots of Internet people saying that they should have used an actor called Sebastian Stan as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any excuse to give



Spoiler



marky mark  hamil


 a paycheck is fine in my opinion.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 18, 2020)

That was fucking brilliant but let's face it, the chances of Disney fucking up some more shit is much higher than them being able to repeat this success. And they are planning a LOT of new stuff. I'm going to enjoy what I've just seen for now but I'm expecting more disappointment in the future to be honest.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2020)

Think of it as not having all your eggs in one basket. Even if a series or two are not great there is a good chance of still getting more good star wars on a regular basis.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Hamill did the voice while the stand in was done by a Brit.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I’m sure I’ve read from multiple reliable outlets that it’s been long known The Mandalorian was going to have a third and final season. In fact IIRC a release date of December 2021 has already been mentioned.

With that in mind, I think it’s absolutely spot on that the Groku storyline has (seemly) ended. Great as this has been so far, a third season being spent doing the same planet-to-planet quest to reunite him with his kind would have been hard to keep as fresh.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’m sure I’ve read from multiple reliable outlets that it’s been long known The Mandalorian was going to have a third and final season. In fact IIRC a release date of December 2021 has already been mentioned.
> 
> With that in mind, I think it’s absolutely spot on that the Groku storyline has (seemly) ended. Great as this has been so far, a third season being spent doing the same planet-to-planet quest to reunite him with his kind would have been hard to keep as fresh.





Spoiler



December 2021 is when The Book of Boba comes out


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 19, 2020)

So many spoiler tags!


----------



## Nivag (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm guessing the next series will be about the Darksaber now that he has it.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the next series will be about the Darksaber now that he has it.





Spoiler



Yes I was thinking about that. Surely Mando could have let Bo-Katan defeat him in a  fight without killing him (like he defeated Moff Gideon) and then she can rule Mandalor. If he keeps it, she’s going to be pissed off


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoiler



Hasn't Bib Fortuna gotten a bit porky? Also, I found myself wincing as Boba Fett walked over the rancor grate even though we know its dead.


----------



## Spandex (Dec 19, 2020)

I fucking loved this show from start to finish. Even relatively minor episodes, like The Passenger, were loaded with classic moments that added to the series.

Respect is due to Jon Favreau as writer and main creator of this. He's clearly a massive Star Wars fan, he totally gets what makes Stars Wars good and managed to capture it here perfectly. Hope he's involved with other spin offs and manages to do it again.

As an aside, my image of Jon Favreau is totally informed by his appearance as himself in The Sopranos.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

I have always had a bit of a thing for Jon Favreau and this hasn’t helped


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2020)

excellent finish, bit cheese towards the end but I think it was earned. Have to say the Jedi bears a strong resemblance to a ROTJ era hamill, and even has an x-wing (which is excusable from plot viewpoint, x-wings have a hyperdrive so make very good personal craft if a bit spartan on comfort. Still.). But fair enough. Found out the woman who plays Cara Dune is formerly an MMA fighter, so is double hard in real life as well.

e2a oh its supposed to be luke, no wonder. goddam 2 am watching.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2020)

Now , I've had time to digest it. im still pretty excited for a re-watch of the whole season.



Spoiler



As the x-wing turned up , I thought , would they dare ? And yes they did !! Also  liked fat Bib Fortuna



Fantastic stuff


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Now , I've had time to digest it. im still pretty excited for a re-watch of the whole season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here (about your spoiler-protected bit). Still get fucking emotional thinking back to it now  

Second viewing planned for this evening. And a full recap of the entire series over Xmas has not been discounted either.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Same here (about your spoiler-protected bit). Still get fucking emotional thinking back to it now
> 
> Second viewing planned for this evening. And a full recap of the entire series over Xmas has not been discounted either.


I binge watched the first season and I can promise it doesn't disappoint. And if you're in Tier 42 like we are, there will be fuck all else to do


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> excellent finish, bit cheese towards the end but I think it was earned. Have to say the Jedi bears a strong resemblance to a ROTJ era hamill, and even has an x-wing (which is excusable from plot viewpoint, x-wings have a hyperdrive so make very good personal craft if a bit spartan on comfort. Still.). But fair enough. Found out the woman who plays Cara Dune is formerly an MMA fighter, so is double hard in real life as well.
> 
> e2a oh its supposed to be luke, no wonder. goddam 2 am watching.


Classic DotCom


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

Whereas the critics have been agreeing with us fans and are almost as enthusiastic, I have seen now two separate sites describing the significant cameo at the end as a ‘minor betrayal’ of the series. What the fuck are they on about?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Whereas the critics have been agreeing with us fans and are almost as enthusiastic, I have seen now two separate sites describing the significant cameo at the end as a ‘minor betrayal’ of the series. What the fuck are they on about?



They just like the sound of their own voices.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoiler



What significant cameo, Luke or Bib?


----------



## Supine (Dec 19, 2020)

Liked the secret bit after the credits


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What significant cameo, Luke or Bib?


I am guessing the first one you mention , being the more significant? But genuinely still unsure what they’re on about...


----------



## Spandex (Dec 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Whereas the critics have been agreeing with us fans and are almost as enthusiastic, I have seen now two separate sites describing the significant cameo at the end as a ‘minor betrayal’ of the series. What the fuck are they on about?


I guess their thinking is that the series ran parallel but separate to the main Star Wars story, so having Luke Skywalker turn up and save their arses while they stood around went against that. They're wrong for three reasons.

Firstly, Ashoka Tano told Mando to get baby Yoda to other Jedis - who else would those other Jedis be? They're all supposed to be dead except Luke and potentially Leia. Much better than introducing more new Jedis to clag up the series.

Secondly, that final scene was a great, yet brief, demonstration of how fucking powerful Jedis are. Our heros had just cut their way through a ship load of stormtroopers barely breaking a sweat but were facing certain doom against the dark troopers. Then Luke turns up and cuts through them with similar ease.

Finally... it's Luke Fucking Skywalker in his prime! They should quit their moaning and enjoy it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2020)

Spandex said:


> I guess their thinking is that the series ran parallel but separate to the main Star Wars story, so having Luke Skywalker turn up and save their arses while they stood around went against that. They're wrong for three reasons.
> 
> Firstly, Ashoka Tano told Mando to get baby Yoda to other Jedis - who else would those other Jedis be? They're all supposed to be dead except Luke and potentially Leia. Much better than introducing more new Jedis to clag up the series.
> 
> ...


Adding extra likes here as I can only do it once on your actual post


----------



## spitfire (Dec 20, 2020)

I've been avoiding this thread as i was way behind but got Disney + a week ago, smashed through all the episodes and just watched the last one.

Absolutely brilliant, I especially liked the Spaghetti Western elements of it and also some of the audio jokes they played.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 20, 2020)

Well that was rather excellent and somewhat makes up for Christmas being ruined.
Some of you may have noticed that Mark Hamill also featured in an earlier episode.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> Well that was rather excellent and somewhat makes up for Christmas being ruined.
> Some of you may have noticed that Mark Hamill also featured in an earlier episode.



I didn't! Which one?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I didn't! Which one?


According to IMDb he voiced the droid EV-9D9 in series 1, episode 5 but was uncredited


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> According to IMDb he voiced the droid EV-9D9 in series 1 Episode 5 but was uncredited



Oh yes I remember reading about that now. I thought you meant he'd been seen in character in the background, or in a helmet or something. Disappointed.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2020)

Well. That was great. My kids aren't bothered but i keep shouting.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 20, 2020)

The absolute madmen, they did it.

Just let Favreau and Filoni do whatever they want with Star Wars.

Smiling like an idiot from the moment they showed a single X-Wing arriving.

Little disappointed in the CGI, but the emotion of his and the Din / Grogu scene made it a small nitpick.

I held it together until R2 rolled in 

Giancarlo Esposito did a fantastic job this episode too, Moff Gideon seemingly in control and taunting Bo Katan over the Darksaber, then his look of absolute fear as he realises who has just shown up 
 
Best Star Wars since Empire.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Oh yes I remember reading about that now. I thought you meant he'd been seen in character in the background, or in a helmet or something. Disappointed.



Wondering if they did this to throw off spoiler hounds ("he's playing a background character as a little in joke / homage"), incredible they kept this a secret in today's online landscape.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Maybe. Although I'd have thought the same argument applies to both methods...?


Was just thinking about this again and It could be that as deepfake uses existing video to train/composite the image it counts as re-using old footage which i'm fairly certain is a big contractual thing for SAG.  CGI may well be counted as a new created image rather than reused footage.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

I can just predict pet owners naming their dog or cat, grogu


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2020)

A nice tweet from you-know-who about you-know-what...


Spoiler













						Actor Reveals How Long That Mandalorian SPOILER Surprise Took
					

Star Wars in general is pretty good at keeping surprises, but The Mandalorian overall, not so much this season. Except for one.




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2020)

I keep reading about Darth Maul being in rebels and clone wars but I think I remember him being cut in half in phantom menace. 

Can somebody tell me how he survived? My brother told me the (ridiculous) story about how Boba survived the Sarlacc pit so, I'm ready for it to be complete nonsense tbh.


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2020)

tommers said:


> I keep reading about Darth Maul being in rebels and clone wars but I think I remember him being cut in half in phantom menace.
> 
> Can somebody tell me how he survived? My brother told me the (ridiculous) story about how Boba survived the Sarlacc pit so, I'm ready for it to be complete nonsense tbh.


He's in the Solo film too, which occurs post bisection.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 21, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> Wondering if they did this to throw off spoiler hounds ("he's playing a background character as a little in joke / homage"), incredible they kept this a secret in today's online landscape.



I read an incredibly detailed article assessing which jedi was likely to show up and concluding that Luke was very unlikely, which was totally convincing (I see endless ads on facebook for this type of article about the Mandalorian for some reason) so I was thinking it would be someone else even after clocking the green sabre


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2020)

strung out said:


> He's in the Solo film too, which occurs post bisection.



Is he?? Missed that.


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2020)

tommers said:


> Is he?? Missed that.


Yeah, right at the end:


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2020)

strung out said:


> Yeah, right at the end:



Nice, that must gave confused me so much that I wiped it from my brain.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2020)

Thought dead, Darth Maul survived his injuries by focusing on his hatred of Obi-Wan Kenobi, the Jedi who cut him in half. His shattered body was dumped amid the refuse of the junk planet Lotho Minor, where the once deadly warrior fell into madness, staying alive on a diet of vermin. When found by his brother Savage Opress, Maul had no memory of who he was, rambled nonsensically, and had built hideous spider-like legs in place of his severed ones.




 FFS.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2020)

I remember the crab legs, but he got killed for sure by Obi-wan later in Rebels iirc and he had proper legs by that point


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2020)

Makes that scene with Leia floating through space a bit more understandable.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2020)

I just used Google view in 3d and had Grogu "in my space".

😁😁

Cant screenshoot it for some reason 😟


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I just used Google view in 3d and had Grogu "in my space".
> 
> 😁😁
> 
> Cant screenshoot it for some reason 😟


You cannot photograph The Child


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2020)

Grogu is a _vampire_??! 

Oh, should I spoiler that?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2020)

Oooh the child is on my landing 😁😁


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2020)

And now the child wants a shower...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2020)

strung out said:


> Yeah, right at the end:




Why did he turn his lightsabre on, only to immediately turn it off again? Nonsense.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry for derailing the thread...got a bit carried away with google 3d and Grogu.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 21, 2020)

Boba Fett Series Confirmed as a Mandalorian Spinoff; Pedro Pascal Will Be Back as Mando for Season 3
					

Jon Favreau has closed the book on speculation about the Boba Fett series that was teased at the end of The Mandalorian’s Season 2 finale




					tvline.com
				




Confirmation of spin off series for boba fett


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2020)

Finished S02 and as a non-Star Wars fan, this is the only Star Wars I'll ever need. Could have done without the 



Spoiler



digitally rejuvenated Luke Skywalker at the end but I think I got a little teary when Best Space Dad has to say goodbye to Baby Yoda.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 23, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I've seen much better de-aging done on youtube with deepfakes. I wonder why they don't use that technology? Maybe it doesn't look good enough at 4K :-/





Spoiler


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Finished S02 and as a non-Star Wars fan, this is the only Star Wars I'll ever need. Could have done without the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's precisely because you weren't a SW fan. Every single pre-exsiting SW fan of a certain age was not just absolutely delighted to see him, but judging by a straw poll in the office, actually moved to tears (me included).[\ispoiler]


----------



## Reno (Dec 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> That's precisely because you weren't a SW fan. Every single pre-exsiting SW fan of a certain age was not just absolutely delighted to see him, but judging by a straw poll in the office, actually moved to tears (me included).[\ispoiler]


Well observed !


----------



## Petcha (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't like Star Wars. But I'm quite liking this. Half way through the second season.

Can I ask a stupid question? Why do they change director every time? The best episode by a stretch was the last one of season one, which was directed by Taika Waititi of Thor Ranganrok fame, amongst other things. Why not just let him do the whole lot? A lot of it's pretty weak and forgettable.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I don't like Star Wars. But I'm quite liking this. Half way through the second season.
> 
> Can I ask a stupid question? Why do they change director every time? The best episode by a stretch was the last one of season one, which was directed by Taika Waititi of Thor Ranganrok fame, amongst other things. Why not just let him do the whole lot? A lot of it's pretty weak and forgettable.


It's rare that all episodes of a tv series are entirely directed by one director because several episodes tend to be in production at the same time.  The direction of the series is pretty consistent and Waititi has too much on his plate to direct the entire series. If you liked that episode most, wouldn't that also be down to the writing ? In terms of direction it wasn't vastly different from the rest. TV series rarely are directors vehicles, the show runner tends to call the shots creatively. In this case that's Jon Favreau, who writes most of the episodes and who makes sure that there is continuity to the look and tone of the show.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2020)

My favourite episode of season one was the one directed by Bryce Dallas Howard. I hope they keep her busy directing and away from any more shite Jurassic Park sequels.


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2020)

One reason why I like this better than anything _Star Wars_ before, is because _The Mandalorian _makes a virtue out of something that never appealed to me about this franchise. While I enjoy the intricate world building, the reason why I could never really get into _Star Wars_ was because its leads aren't multi-faceted characters, they are archetypes writ Large. They have the emotional richness of cardboard cutouts and the black hat/white-hat conflict didn't relate to how I came to understand the world in my late teens. _Star Wars_ wanted me to emotionally engage with its one dimensional protagonists, further hampered for me by the wooden performances of Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher (I liked them far better in the new films). At the time I responded far more to _Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind_. In that film the genre elements were woven into a narrative about flawed, relatable human beings, brought to life by a first rate cast. That was a film about UFOs and aliens, but it also was a wrenching drama of a family imploding under the strain of the father apparently suffering a mental breakdown. It blended the gritty naturalism of 70s New Hollywood with state-of the-art special effects.

_The Mandalorian_ takes the emotional simplicity of _Star Wars _to its logical conclusion by making it a feature. The lead character is faceless and his sidekick is a muppet baby. They are blank slates who function as the centre of every episode, each being a mini-movie where they go on an adventure. The human interest is maintained by a colourful cast of supporting characters. As the series goes on, we sense emotional depth behind the helmet, but that's something which grows slowly over the run of the show.

I disagree that much of _The Mandalorian_ is weak and forgettable. The show being a bite-sized adventure series, which doesn't have the portentous markers of peak TV, is its strength not a failing. There isn't a single episode where I wasn't entertained or got impatient and the show is a feast for the eyes and ears. Jon Favreau has knack for making this as dazzling and stylish as any feature film. Even something as high-end as _Game of Thrones_ was at times let down by the budget not being up to its ambitions. _The Mandalorian_ never looks cheap, it makes its sparseness a feature, blending a _Lone Wolf and Cub-_premise with a spaghetti western vibe, enhanced by a fantastic score by Ludwig Göransson. Special effects and production design are first rate and with the possible exception of_ The Last Jedi_, this is the most beautiful _Star Wars_ has ever looked.

Eventually the series develops an emotional through-line rooted in a growing father/infant son relationship, which is all the more touching for emerging gradually. The Mandalorian's emotions aren't in what he says and (for most of the show) he has no face to express them with. They are in his actions and that works perfectly for a show which is all about action.

Or maybe I like the show so much because I can relate to someone who holds themselves emotionally at a distance and whose most profound emotional attachment is to a creature who is small, non-human and very cute.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep yep yep. That.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 25, 2020)

What a beautiful post Reno 

The other thing which is hugely skilled and which few directors manage to get right is that it holds my attention just as much as it holds my 13 year old’s. Very few films and tv shows manage to do that. It’s nuanced and multilayered. 

I also cannot remember another film/series where women outnumber men in the season finale but not in a really laboured and clumsy way but just completely naturally. And really refreshing not to have white people in all the best roles too.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 26, 2020)

A knock-off baby Yoda from wish. 🤪


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> A knock-off baby Yoda from wish. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 245546


Not convinced I am


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 26, 2020)

+



=


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 26, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> A knock-off baby Yoda from wish. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 245546



That's Michael D Higgins. 





😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 28, 2020)

Watched both series over the last week or so, finished this afternoon.

Think I need to go for a lie down.

_Finally_. 

After over 40 years, someone has done Star Wars properly. Everything about it was close to perfect.

My inner kid, the one who played with the toys whilst watching the original on a dodgy pirate copy tape in my mates front room in the early 80's is very happy indeed.

As for the ending? Don't think I've shouted at a telly in pure joy since... well, the early 80's in my mates front room.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2020)

This should be relevant to our interests...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2020)

cybershot said:


> FFS.
> 
> Move home tomorrow and can't get connected to broadband until the 30th! Going to be a long wait to see the finale!! #firstworldproblems



It's internet activation day. Not quite sure how I've managed to get to 6:30pm and not started this (well I do, smart home tech is a faff) 

Let's do this finally.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, that was worth the fucking wait.

Magical.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2020)

Going to watch the whole series again. 
Should get me to midnight. 😁🥳


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Going to watch the whole series again.
> Should get me to midnight. 😁🥳




S1 E8 Redemption.
The scene with the 2 stormtroopers..at the very beginning...

🤣🤣 

I'd forgotten how funny that was.


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2021)

I hope we see the Marshall guy from the first episode of S2 again. I like him


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2021)

Just finished it - was avoiding this thread until we watched the whole thing.

I agree with Reno that the 'series of adventures' structure worked well, and I liked the way various characters were brought back in to help as and when - it was consistently entertaining and never overlong.

Plus, what great music!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> The whole series is essentially western themed. Even Mandos vocal delivery is reminiscent of Clint Eastwood and his theme (the two note flute) harks back to old skool Western movies. Its a space western innit


But SW has been a western from its inception in 1977


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 10, 2021)

Is this any good? I need a show with characters not just chases and shooting.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Is this any good? I need a show with characters not just chases and shooting.


There are characters but they're not particularly deep.
It's a very well produced and written adventure series.
There are shooting and chases, but they're best in class.

If you like Star Wars, this is top tier Star Wars.
If you don't like Star Wars, you'll be wasting your time.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 10, 2021)

Ta, I’ll save it for when I want to fall asleep on the sofa then. 😴


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 10, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Is this any good? I need a show with characters not just chases and shooting.




It's great.
👍

Properly entertaining and Mando despite his face being hidden does manage to get his chsracter across very well..
Grogu (baby Yoda)is also ace.
There's no chance of falling asleep watching this 😁


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> It's great.
> 👍
> 
> Properly entertaining and Mando despite his face being hidden does manage to get his chsracter across very well..
> ...



I saw it topping the lists on the TV download site I use hence asking on this thread. I‘m sure it is great, it seems popular, but I fell asleep watching whichever Star Wars movies it was that I watched so it doesn’t sound like I’ll care about Mando or whatever.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 10, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I saw it topping the lists on the TV download site I use hence asking on this thread. I‘m sure it is great, it seems popular, but I fell asleep watching whichever Star Wars movies it was that I watched so it doesn’t sound like I’ll care about Mando or whatever.




Oh..well...each episode is less than 30 mins. Perfect for anyone with the attention span of a gnat.

😁

It's quite brilliant actually. 

You dont need to be a star wars aficionado to enjoy it.

🙂


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2021)

Crispy said:


> If you like Star Wars, this is top tier Star Wars.
> If you don't like Star Wars, you'll be wasting your time.


 This mostly, though it is worth adding that this is so damn good that even some self-confessed SW sceptics love it.

But yeah, massive amplification of one’s enjoyment if you are even a mild fan of Star Wars, never mind a SW nerd. Fucking superlative.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh..well...each episode is less than 30 mins.


That’s not right. Most are more.
But aye, I’m not a massive fan of SW but I’m enjoying this very much


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2021)

Lump in my throat when the... hero (to avoid spoilers)... arrived in the last episode.  Although not as much as when Ahsoka Tano turned up!


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s not right. Most are more.
> But aye, I’m not a massive fan of SW but I’m enjoying this very much



I skip the recaps.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 15, 2021)

I wanted to like it, really. and it looks and sounds amazing. I really enjoyed the first season, but the second is just .. it's good, when it's good - but each episode seems to be 50% fighting, and while each scene is technically well done, it's just tedious, _oh here we go again...._ Anyway I just stopped watching about 3/4 of the way through the penultimate episode (The Believer?) because I really, really, really can't be arsed with any more fighting on screen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

I’m nearly at the end of it and am a bit disappointed. Kinda got stormtrooper fatigue. When they show up, you know there’s no peril, so that takes away from the excitement quite a lot.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 11, 2021)

Gina Carano fired from The Mandalorian after 'abhorrent' social media posts
					

Lucasfilm has ‘no plans’ to work with the actor again on the Disney+ Star Wars series after she appeared to compare the treatment of Republicans in the US to that of Jews in Nazi Germany




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Gina Carano fired from The Mandalorian after 'abhorrent' social media posts
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm has ‘no plans’ to work with the actor again on the Disney+ Star Wars series after she appeared to compare the treatment of Republicans in the US to that of Jews in Nazi Germany
> ...


From that article (and I’ve not read anything else about this), it’s totally unclear to me what she’s done that is so beyond the pale that she has become unemployable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> From that article (and I’ve not read anything else about this), it’s totally unclear to me what she’s done that is so beyond the pale that she has become unemployable.


Have a read of various tweets and Instagram posts of hers.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have a read of various tweets and Instagram posts of hers.


More than the ones quoted in the article, you mean?

The one that seems to have generated the heat according to the article is:

“Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbours … even by children … Because history is edited, most people today don’t realise that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbours hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views.”

I mean — on the face of it, that looks perfectly reasonable.  It’s recognising that government atrocity exists in a context in which a subgroup are first vilified.  She’s being ridiculous in suggesting that is what is happening to Republican voters but I don’t know why is worthy of people losing their shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2021)

I haven't read them in full but apparently comparing being a republican in the current climate as like being a jewish person during the holocaust, apparently theres more but thats already more than enough right. e2a oh its in the guardian article anyway.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> More than the ones quoted in the article, you mean?
> 
> The one that seems to have generated the heat according to the article is:
> 
> ...


Are they not enough?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 11, 2021)

It's a shame as I really liked her character but to compare being a Republican in 2021 to being a Jew in Nazi era Germany is a pretty stupid thing to say especially when you know people are going over every word you say trying to find reason to get you fired.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Are they not enough?


By themselves, not in the slightest.  I don’t see anything in that article that promotes violence or hate against people.  Just somebody who has fairly mainstream (for the US) political views I disagree with.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> It's a shame as I really liked her character but to compare being a Republican in 2021 to being a Jew in Nazi era Germany is a pretty stupid thing to say especially when you know people are going over every word you say trying to find reason to get you fired.


That’s not what that tweet does though at all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> By themselves, not in the slightest.  I don’t see anything in that article that promotes violence or hate against people.  Just somebody who has fairly mainstream (for the US) political views I disagree with.


You can’t see how comparing having right wing views to the Jews being persecuted by the nazis is a teeny weeny bit of a problem?


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 11, 2021)

The posts were obviously stupid and histrionic, but such vilification coming from a team / company that are producing a show that delights in acres of graphic violence, calling them ''abhorrent and unacceptable'' seems a little .. well, _hypocritical _is probably the wrong word, but it looks like a massive void of self-awareness. Disney though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

They're just being commercially sensible


----------



## Petcha (Feb 11, 2021)

It was a fucking stupid thing to say. The mask denial thing - well, the WHO was saying wearing did more than damage than good until 6 months ago. Which appears to have been completely forgotten.

She was an abominable actress so maybe they used what was a poorly phrased tweet.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2021)

She was going to have a big role in one of the spin offs (Rangers of the New Republic) so I don't think it was anything to do with her acting.

She also tweeted about the election being stolen, mail in fraud votes, supporting the Jan 6th rally.
and I thought she went much further than anti-mask stuff into, encouraging people to meet up and break lockdown rules, full on covid conspiracy type stuff. 
Plus the WHO took on board new evidence and changed their position, someone saying this stuff when the WHO was, ok but you can't use that to defend people saying it after the WHO have changed their position.

but really it's just a commercial decision, she caused controversy that Disney don't want to deal with and apparently just 3 days ago she apologised to Disney and said she wouldn't say anything political on social media anymore: Gina Carano Has Reportedly Apologized To Disney For Social Media Behavior


> According to a new piece of intel, though, it’s possible that Carano has managed to defuse the situation somewhat, as insider Daniel Richtman has shared on his Patreon page today that the actress has apologized to the studio privately for her social media behavior.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> That’s not what that tweet does though at all.


i agree, technically on that insta post it was more a case of Godwins Law, however, looks like there is context and previous and this is DISNEY after all, which when you think about it practices its own kind of fascism, amirite?


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Feb 11, 2021)

The big take away I have from this is that Disney is traying to have its' cake and eat it. There's a big drive with Star Wars as of late toward a kind of 'both sides-ism'. Both the Rebellion and the Empire had bad and good points, etc. etc. It's not that you can't have this conversation; and ironically up until the stupid comparison with Republicans, Gina Carano was making a decent point. But these people ended up doing bad things. It's fine to make a nuanced picture of something, but I really think Disney needs to reckon with its #notallstormtroopers narrative. I'm sure some Nazis were ok people, but that doesn't legitemise fascism. Similarly, having folks strongly disagree with your point of view doesn't equate to genocide; not that that should have to be pointed out 🤣


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can’t see how comparing having right wing views to the Jews being persecuted by the nazis is a teeny weeny bit of a problem?


She doesn’t draw any kind of equivalence, though.  She’s just saying that the road in which you start it by vilifying a group can end in disaster.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> She doesn’t draw any kind of equivalence, though.  She’s just saying that the road in which you start it by vilifying a group can end in disaster.


I think given the general tone and direction of the other things she’s been posting her position is pretty clear.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2021)

Hearse Pileup said:


> The big take away I have from this is that Disney is traying to have its' cake and eat it. There's a big drive with Star Wars as of late toward a kind of 'both sides-ism'. Both the Rebellion and the Empire had bad and good points, etc. etc. It's not that you can't have this conversation; and ironically up until the stupid comparison with Republicans, Gina Carano was making a decent point. But these people ended up doing bad things. It's fine to make a nuanced picture of something, but I really think Disney needs to reckon with its #notallstormtroopers narrative. I'm sure some Nazis were ok people, but that doesn't legitemise fascism. Similarly, having folks strongly disagree with your point of view doesn't equate to genocide; not that that should have to be pointed out 🤣


interesting! yes in the new trilogy Kylo Ren is not just a bastard imperialist, hes just a bit of a mopey mass murdering emo because of parental issues.
yeah its a can of worms they cannot deal with, Im sure of it.

Ive always liked orcs. When i was 12 i played orcs in Warhammer 40k. The best thing about the Lord of the Ring Films is the Orcs - I wish there were more Orc spin offs. And Goblins too  - and snotlings and gretchins lol!
They made a film out of World of Warcraft which concentrates on Orcs. It starts with the Orcs being the murderous horde they are. But after 15 minutes it cuts to the ORcs home life, their new born baby, the orc community - I absolutely loved that! More sympathetic presentation of orcs wanted!!
The sequel got binned unfortunately.

But yeah Star Wars original trilogy is very binary in good and bad - with Lando's betrayal clear cut within that. Its way too late to introduce subjectivity for the empire into Star Wars now.

Boyega's Finn character as a defector was poorly executed (verging on unbelievable), and disturbed the general suspension of disbelief by bringing three dimensionality to a two dimensional world. A mass mutiny of stormtroopers would be interesting to see for sure, but Disney is not the place to deal with such things.

Its all a bit of a mess. Mandalorian has been good as it brought back comfortable two dimensionality to the writing. I didnt like the scene in season 1 where they are shooting and missing the can - thats was too personalised a presentation of stormtroopers for me


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

I can totally understand Disney’s response, by the way.  Brand reputation as all that.  It’s more an interesting case study of public vilification.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I can totally understand Disney’s response, by the way.  Brand reputation as all that.  It’s more an interesting case study of public vilification.


if it were just that one insta comment I doubt it wouldve happened.?
Theres also the context of a certain trial going on in the US at the moment, against which her post would be understood


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Ive always liked orcs. When i was 12 i played orcs in Warhammer 40k. The best thing about the Lord of the Ring Films is the Orcs - I wish there were more Orc spin offs.
> They made a film out of World of Warcraft which concentrates on Orcs. It starts with the Orcs being the murderous horde they are. But after 15 minutes it cuts to the ORcs home life, their new born baby, the orc community - I absolutely loved that! More sympathetic presentation of orcs wanted!!


Have you read the Orcs series of books by Stan Nicholls?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think given the general tone and direction of the other things she’s been posting her position is pretty clear.


So you think her position is genuinely that she is in an equivalent position to that of the Jewish people in the Third Reich?  That’s what you think her heartfelt belief really is?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> So you think her position is genuinely that she is in an equivalent position to that of the Jewish people in the Third Reich?  That’s what you think her heartfelt belief really is?


No, I think she clearly holds some pretty shitty right wing views.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have you read the Orcs series of books by Stan Nicholls?


hah no hadnt heard of those.... im going to give one a try, thanks.

They sound right up my street:




> I’ve had a lot of criticism from some people for daring to write about orcs at all. There are Tolkien fans who think I must be ripping him off, or trying to add something to his work.
> — Stan Nicholls[4]





> ... a neat idea and Stan Nicholls pulls it off with great panache ... enough weird sex to keep the tabloids outraged for weeks. You'll never feel the same about Lord of the Rings.
> — Jon Courtenay Grimwood, SFX magazine[13]





> Again, Nicholls brilliantly re-invents the Orcs, underdogs of fantasy fiction, and creates a dazzling panoply of wit, invention and violence. The humour is perfectly judged, and it's refreshing to encounter a fantasy writer clearly in possession of a fierce intelligence.
> — Barry Forshaw, Genre Hotline/LineOne Science Fiction Zone[13]





> The first two books in the Orcs series proved that although Nicholls' gimmick is an original one, there's more to the desperate Maras-Dantia greenskins than just a cool reversal of fantasy stereotypes. ... The action doesn't let up as Stryke and his weathered warband approach the end of their mission... Nicholls' talent has imbued traditionally brutal characters with a gruff nobility and the end of this novel is a fittingly bitter and convincing coda to this highly original saga.
> — Waterstone's Online[13]


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> So you think her position is genuinely that she is in an equivalent position to that of the Jewish people in the Third Reich?  That’s what you think her heartfelt belief really is?



I think she probably shares the persecution complex of many on the republican/christian right in the US. I think that they use a comparison with nazi germany/jews as a shitty debating tactic in order to put anyone who disagrees with them on the backfoot - like if you disagree with what they are saying then you are acting like nazis would - rather than because they believe that they are in the same position as jews.


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2021)

"most people today don’t realise that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbours hate them simply for being Jews. *How is that any different from hating someone for their political views.”*
This is just stupid. 
Since when is it not ok to hate peope for their political views ?


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Feb 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Since when is it not ok to hate peope for their political views ?


When you start locking them up in concentration camps I guess.  Problem is, she didn't say that Republicans are like communists, trade unionists and social democrats in Nazi Germany.  I wonder why not? 

Frankly, I see her treatment by Disney as fair.  They called her in for a meeting and gave what seems to be the equivalent of a final warning, then she blew it.  I wonder if she did it deliberately?  Shame though, I liked the Cara character.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Feb 11, 2021)

Struwwelpeter said:


> When you start locking them up in concentration camps I guess.



Though it also bears mentioning that 'being jewish' isn't a political view


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Feb 11, 2021)

That was my point ...


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2021)

Surely it's ok to hate people's political views, as long as you don't kill them because of them? . Republicans are very good at hating all sorts of people: people who want free healthcare (or communists, as they like to call them), immigrants, people on welfare... The list is long...


----------



## Petcha (Feb 11, 2021)

Bringing the holocaust into any debate is fucking stupid at any point. This was a very bizarre parallel to draw, on the most sensitive issue of the 20th century. I don't think even Trump would be that fucking thick, although he may have liked her tweet if he hadn't been banned from Twitter for attempting to launch a coup against his own government.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 11, 2021)

I loved The Mandalorian, lots of laughter & squealing at baby Yoda. I had a crush on Boba Fett back in the day & went off to find my old figure I was given 27 years ago due to said crush.


----------



## xenon (Feb 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> More than the ones quoted in the article, you mean?
> 
> The one that seems to have generated the heat according to the article is:
> 
> ...




I tend to agree. Apart from being ridiculous and crass, the comment  indicates she's got terrible politics at least but these are not things that should lead to an actor being sacked. 




Orang Utan said:


> They're just being commercially sensible



But this. ^


----------



## Santino (Feb 12, 2021)

That plotline in Succession about covering up crimes on their cruises is surely based on Disney.


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Bringing the holocaust into any debate is fucking stupid at any point. This was a very bizarre parallel to draw, on the most sensitive issue of the 20th century. I don't think even Trump would be that fucking thick, although he may have liked her tweet if he hadn't been banned from Twitter for attempting to launch a coup against his own government.



Just came across this article during my breakfast reading  (I like to read news from various sources: RT, Daily Mail, Guardian, BBC - to get different perspectives).  Here she argues many people on the left have drawn those parallels too.  (p.s. I'm not saying I agree with the article by the way...)








						Laura Loomer: Gina Carano is right to compare cancel culture to a Holocaust precursor
					

The star of the film The Mandalorian Gina Carano was fired by Disney for making parallels between America today and Nazi Germany, but she didn’t lose her job for being wrong, she lost it for being right.




					www.rt.com


----------



## kabbes (Feb 13, 2021)

The article is chock-full of bullshit but she is right that you can’t on the one hand celebrate somebody saying that the Capitol protests are like Krystallnacht and on the other condemn somebody for saying that the very earliest beginnings of the Holocaust was to make some of the population into hate figures.  Either both are inappropriate hyperbole or neither are.


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2021)

Laura Loomer herself is a very controversial figure: she's an Islamophobic, Jewish conservative woman who feels persecuted for her opinions and the "cancel culture".  It's interesting to see how the left is turned into oppressor when challenging oppressive views.


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2021)

There’s nothing at all wrong with drawing analogies to the nazi era, on the contrary it’s really important to do that sometimes. But fuck me i do find this offensive, from this Laura loomer person.

What it comes down to (my offendedness) is not that being banned off Twitter is less bad than the Nuremberg laws or whatever, i think it’s just that my grandparents and all of their murdered relatives didn’t have an option of just deciding to not be Jews.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 13, 2021)

_The values of the Carphone Warehouse_


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2021)

Anyway what do these people actually mean when they say Conservatives.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 13, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The article is chock-full of bullshit but she is right that you can’t on the one hand celebrate somebody saying that the Capitol protests are like Krystallnacht and on the other condemn somebody for saying that the very earliest beginnings of the Holocaust was to make some of the population into hate figures.  Either both are inappropriate hyperbole or neither are.


the former.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2021)

Just realised I seem to have given up on this.
While I applaud the way it looks and the harking back to TV of yore where there is a never ending mission arc but a neat 25 minute adventure a la knight rider, Logan's run, a team etc. It's just not something I really care about now that I'm not 14. Loved the ig88 and think it's really well done, but it's obviously not gripping me on an episode to episode basis. 
I can barely remember what happened. Nick a giant worm egg this week, blow up a giant worm next week, run away from spiders.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2021)

Honestly I think they should stop making the Mandalorian at this point. The series' arc has basically finished. I don't think the loss of Carano or the Dune character is a killer blow because I never really rated either of them, but without Grogu the show doesn't really have anything to be about. Maybe if we still had Ming Na-Wen and Rosario Dawson's characters in the mix but they're both getting their own spinoffs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Honestly I think they should stop making the Mandalorian at this point. The series' arc has basically finished. I don't think the loss of Carano or the Dune character is a killer blow because I never really rated either of them, but without Grogu the show doesn't really have anything to be about. Maybe if we still had Ming Na-Wen and Rosario Dawson's characters in the mix but they're both getting their own spinoffs.


Yep. I hate things being dragged out for the sake of it. It was great, leave it there. Now let’s have some new stories about other characters, but done in the same fantastic way.


----------



## agricola (Feb 18, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Honestly I think they should stop making the Mandalorian at this point. The series' arc has basically finished. I don't think the loss of Carano or the Dune character is a killer blow because I never really rated either of them, but without Grogu the show doesn't really have anything to be about. Maybe if we still had Ming Na-Wen and Rosario Dawson's characters in the mix but they're both getting their own spinoffs.



Just finished watching it for the first time, and I agree entirely with this.  That was such a fantastic, perfect ending that I cannot see where they could go (though the same writing/directing team should do something else in the franchise).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2021)

Managed another one today. Yet another "I'll give you what you want to progress to the next level if you help us and complete this stage" cut scene. . . game begins.


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Managed another one today. Yet another "I'll give you what you want to progress to the next level if you help us and complete this stage" cut scene. . . game begins.


You should finish the series. The formula you speak of diminishes as the episodes progress, and your heart would be made out of stone if you weren’t left with a big smile on your face at the end.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 18, 2021)

I got this as part of my son’s Christmas present but it was missing a hand. He made it a new one out of sugru


----------



## Mattym (Feb 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Managed another one today. Yet another "I'll give you what you want to progress to the next level if you help us and complete this stage" cut scene. . . game begins.



I called it 'the digression season'.


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2021)

I do agree that it should be dropped, or at the very least given a 3-4 year sabbatical, then perhaps revisit it and find out how the whole Mandalore reconquest pans out. But right now the whole universe is crying out for further expansion.

When rumours of a Boba Fett spinoff film/ series first surfaced a good 3-5 years ago, I thought ‘who the fuck would want to see Lucasfilm dedicating screen time to a part time baddie character as their next project’. But after Mando I can’t wait for his spin off series this December.

Ditto the forthcoming Rogue One prequel series with Cassian and K-2SO. And any other secondary character or expanded universe set up or era that doesn’t involve the main legacy players from the legacy films. Fuck Disney wasting any time on the likes of an Obi Wan prequel series AFAIAC.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 20, 2021)

Another Star Wars Failure, Alan Tudyk Not Playing K-2SO In First Season Of Andor Series
					

Kathleen Kennedy's Star Wars is facing another massive failure as actor Alan Tudyk has confirmed he is not playing K-2SO in the upcoming Andor series for Disney+.




					boundingintocomics.com
				




Sadly k-2so won't be in the first season of the rogue one prequel, which killed my interest in it.

I think they said season 3 would be the last of the mandalorian? So it shouldn't outstay it's welcome too long.

Hopefully at least one of the many new series will turn out as good as this one.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Honestly I think they should stop making the Mandalorian at this point.



Wtf?

Spoilers....please

For those who have not seen the last episodes..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2021)

I think I am only two from the end and I am still not gripped. However it is obvious this is the way they should have gone with the franchise. Dipping into the expanded universe and seeing what sticks best to formulate some films around. The three new films have killed future expansion and were horse shit. 
Sadly for me I wasn't interested in the expanded universe books or comics either, and despite thinking this is the best way to go, I have to perhaps except that I'm just not interested in Star Wars anymore. It's not really an adult show. 
Despite hearing it has I good over arching plot I'm not really seeing one. It's like a computer game walkthrough/ enemy of the week. The only plot 'reveals' seem to be call backs/nods to the original series or cartoons or books or whatever, nothing that is an 'ahhhh' plot development moment. I think Wandavision suffers from this too. 

It's probably great for kids in the same way knight rider was, but it's not for me. . . . however I'm only two episodes to go so I'll finish it. Obviously Bobba Fett  is going to show up for whatever reason (saw him earlier), and I guess they will pull out some other big gun like R2D2 or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Just watching the Boba Fett episode. There are a couple of editing mistakes (that may be down to directorial/pre production error) that seem surprisingly sloppy considering the level of production. Still plays like a computer game, with cut scenes between fights. 

How exactly was Fett supposed to have survived?


----------



## tonysingh (Feb 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching the Boba Fett episode. There are a couple of editing mistakes (that may be down to directorial/pre production error) that seem surprisingly sloppy considering the level of production. Still plays like a computer game, with cut scenes between fights.
> 
> How exactly was Fett supposed to have survived?



His armour innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2021)

Typical Saturday matinee cliffhanger daftness innit. A homage to them to be charitable


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Typical Saturday matinee cliffhanger daftness innit. A homage to them to be charitable


I think this is very accurate. More to the point than my posts. 
I have just watched another though and it was actually quite good. That totals two or possibly three that had scripting/plot merits beyond villain / task of the week. 
I think I am on the last one now. Watching more to get them out of the way which is a slightly unfair, but I have a limited free disney run, and I might never go back.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think this is very accurate. More to the point than my posts.
> I have just watched another though and it was actually quite good. That totals two or possibly three that had scripting/plot merits beyond villain / task of the week.
> I think I am on the last one now. Watching more to get them out of the way which is a slightly unfair, but I have a limited free disney run, and I might never go back.




To be honest...you're being overly critical. 

I don't see how you could possibly enjoy The Mandalorian when you just pick at it. 



😁


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Sexy halloween





Sugar Kane said:


> To be honest...you're being overly critical.
> 
> I don't see how you could possibly enjoy The Mandalorian when you just pick at it.
> 
> ...


I said some good stuff too didn't I? I do realize it's obvs for kids and not aimed at me


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> To be honest...you're being overly critical.
> 
> I don't see how you could possibly enjoy The Mandalorian when you just pick at it.
> 
> ...


it's good to be critical instead of blindly accepting everything


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Another Star Wars Failure, Alan Tudyk Not Playing K-2SO In First Season Of Andor Series
> 
> 
> Kathleen Kennedy's Star Wars is facing another massive failure as actor Alan Tudyk has confirmed he is not playing K-2SO in the upcoming Andor series for Disney+.
> ...


Oh no. That’s a major letdown. I loved Rogue One and the idea of Disney giving us a series  exploring the early days of the Rebellion, but Diego Luna’s character is not exactly a barrel of laughs, whereas K2SO was one of the funniest and more watchable of the entire SW universe.

Still, that doesn’t mean no other actor could pull it off of course.


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think this is very accurate. More to the point than my posts.
> I have just watched another though and it was actually quite good. That totals two or possibly three that had scripting/plot merits beyond villain / task of the week.
> I think I am on the last one now. Watching more to get them out of the way which is a slightly unfair, but I have a limited free disney run, and I might never go back.


Spoiler tag it first of course, but let us know what you think of the ending...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> Oh no. That’s a major letdown. I loved Rogue One and the idea of Disney giving us a series  exploring the early days of the Rebellion, but Diego Luna’s character is not exactly a barrel of laughs, whereas K2SO was one of the funniest and more watchable of the entire SW universe.
> 
> Still, that doesn’t mean no other actor could pull it off of course.
> 
> Spoiler tag it first of course, but let us know what you think of the ending...





Spoiler



I thought it was a bit shite


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's good to be critical instead of blindly accepting everything




What? 
"Blindly accepting everything"??
Get over yerself.
It's a tv series....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2021)

See the Doctor Who thread over the years for similar sucking-the-joy-out-of-everything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What?
> "Blindly accepting everything"??
> Get over yerself.
> It's a tv series....


Which is fun to talk about. You get over yourself


----------



## kabbes (Feb 24, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> See the Doctor Who thread over the years for similar sucking-the-joy-out-of-everything.


I think you’ll find that it was Chris Chinballs* that sucked the joy out of Doctor Who

*autocorrect no longer wants to allow me to write “Chibnall”


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which is fun to talk about. You get over yourself




Your smart assed comment wasn't "fun".
Telling me I was "blindly accepting everything" wasn't 'fun'.

My post wasn't directed at you.. but you had to row in and get personal. 

Maybe you need to study up on "fun " and what it actually means.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Bloody hell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

Everyone has a different idea of fun - but surely we’re all here for fun and here that mean talking about the show.
You’re the one who got personal


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Snakes on a plane was entertaining for what it was, but it wasn't as clever or engaging as I had been led to believe. Uh oh, I just sucked all the fun out of it, now it's ruined.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Everyone has a different idea of fun - but surely we’re all here for fun


I'm up all night to get lucky tbh.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 24, 2021)

When the fun stops, carry the fuck on until it becomes fun again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

Some of these discussions are more fun than the programmes


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2021)

I absolutely love The Mandalorian, I think it's probably the best Star Wars thing that's ever been made. Having said that, I always think it's a bit of an intellectual dead end to be told you shouldn't criticise something that other people love. 

In recent times, Star Wars, Doctor Who and Star Trek have all had some utter dreck made, but when trying to critique it online, I've been told a few times to just try and enjoy it for what it is, or that criticising it diminishes the good work they've done to improve representation of women and minorities on screen. 

If you think something's bad, you're allowed to say so, explain why, and have that debate. I get that it can be painful when other people don't like the things that you do, especially if it's something you adore, but the gatekeeping of discourse around beloved TV shows can be pretty stifling sometimes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2021)

People react as if you’re personally criticising them instead of the show they like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2021)

I was watching Solo while getting ready for a run today, and then later making lunch after I got back. I have seen it before and though I was only half paying attention, I remember thinking it was better than expected, but got bored during the long CGI bits and felt the whole thing was too long in general, too open ended and the ridiculous amount of fan service call backs were embarrassing.

On rewatching I felt that the set up was a waste of time. There is a title set up, then his early years set up and why and how he left that behind, then the set up as to how he got in with the main characters of the film after which the set up for the actual film begins. Knowing roughly what was to come it struck me that this would have made a far better episodic TV show than a film. The first scene about his past and his past love could have been a lot snappyer, and made it clear he was a lot younger - cue titles - flash toward to him being a trooper. What is not clear is that it has been a long time since Han and Emilia Clarke were together. They have both got surprising new knowledge, talents and contacts that don't just appear overnight.

Anyway, the reason I am putting this here is that though the film was panned, it would have made a better TV show than the mandolorian. Could have been extended with episodes here and there and dialed right back on having to mention the original films (the only bit I liked was lando calling I'm Han instead of Haan, and being corrected, fixing the smallest of quibbles). . . . The bothering of having to mention why Chewbacca is shortened is painful.

It probably also made me realise that on reflection I didn't really care for the mandalorian that much overall, but did enjoy the bits I have already mentioned in the thread. Might have been more interesting had I watched it episode by episode as they were released and gotten into the internet hype.

Though I haven't actually watched all of solo again properly, it has also solidified my view that the last star wars film is utterly terrible. . . . And I didn't even finish it. It's so bad I just can't be arsed, even for the sake of just completing all the films. . . And I've watched a lot of dross lately.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was watching Solo while getting ready for a run today, and then later making lunch after I got back. I have seen it before and though I was only half paying attention I remember thinking it was better than expected, but got bored during the long CGI bits and felt the whole thing was too long in general, too open ended and the ridiculous amount of fan service call backs were embarrassing.
> 
> On rewatching I felt that the set up was a waste of time. There is a title set up, then his early years set up and why and how he left that behind, then the set up as to how he got in with the main characters of the film after which the set up for the actual film begins. Knowing roughly what was to come it struck me that this would have made a far better episodic TV show than a film. The first scene about his past and his past love could have been a lot snappyer, and made it clear he was a lot younger - cue titles - flash toward to him being a trooper. What is not clear is that it has been a long time since Han and Emilia Clarke were together. They have both got surprising new knowledge, talents and contacts that don't just appear overnight.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on the upcoming Obi Wan series? As a SW fan I obviously don’t object in principle to one of the planned spinoff series being devoted to one of the most pivotal characters of the original trilogy.

But on the other hand one I (and it seems, a great many other people) really enjoyed the fact that The Mandalorian focused on the expanded universe and background characters of the SW universe, and away from the legacy ones, which even hardcore fans might feel we’ve had a lifetime dosage of.

I hope the Obi Wan series will turn out to be as enjoyable for me as Mando, but given that nobody who watched was bothered by the almost complete absence of Jedi, Force, lightsabers and members of the Skywalker family, I wish Disney would use the next few series (if they’re going to carry on making them) to other shit.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 14, 2021)

I just hope that the Obi Wan series respects the events of the Clone Wars series


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> What are your thoughts on the upcoming Obi Wan series? As a SW fan I obviously don’t object in principle to one of the planned spinoff series being devoted to one of the most pivotal characters of the original trilogy.
> 
> But on the other hand one I (and it seems, a great many other people) really enjoyed the fact that The Mandalorian focused on the expanded universe and background characters of the SW universe, and away from the legacy ones, which even hardcore fans might feel we’ve had a lifetime dosage of.
> 
> I hope the Obi Wan series will turn out to be as enjoyable for me as Mando, but given that nobody who watched was bothered by the almost complete absence of Jedi, Force, lightsabers and members of the Skywalker family, I wish Disney would use the next few series (if they’re going to carry on making them) to other shit.



Do you know what time the Obi series takes place? After the prequels? 
I'm honestly not that interested in his wilderness years, or if it is earlier and he is at the academy, I don't give much of a shit about that either. 
Thinking about it, the young rogue solo would've made and excellent series, following a few adventures covering roughly a five year period. They obviously couldn't start too young or go too far. Would have been the perfect world building series akin to the mandolorian, flying all over the place, not really getting involved with Jedi (he calls it an ancient religion doesn't he? so I guess he hasn't really come across it).

But in short, no I am not interested in Obi 1's travels (but they might surprise me). Not sure what I would like to see more of now they have ruined all the back story and all the 'forward' story. Got to be something totally sideways.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you know what time the Obi series takes place? After the prequels?


I believe so. Which if it’s the case it will at least address a period we’ve had very little screen time, which is preferable in my book than his early years. It’ll also be a challenge for the script writers, given that he was supposed to have spent the time between the prequels and A New Hope living as a hermit in the desert and keeping a low profile.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 14, 2021)

A whole series of him just pottering about in his cave, making stew and doing light chores. 
Directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## Supine (Mar 14, 2021)

I was thinking about a series that focused on a young ewok growing up. With Attenborough doing the voice over. Bit stoned tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I believe so. Which if it’s the case it will at least address a period we’ve had very little screen time, which is preferable in my book than his early years. It’ll also be a challenge for the script writers, given that he was supposed to have spent the time between the prequels and A New Hope living as a hermit in the desert and keeping a low profile.


That might be quite fun and would be a hilarious slap in the face. Hermit makes some tea, reads the paper, ignores some salesmen who knock on the door.
Or
Undercover jedi. Does all sorts of mental jedi work as a sort of superhero, but then returns to his secret identity as a mild mannered hermit. . . .makes some tea, reads the paper.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Just finished watching Solo properly. It's too long, the call backs are embarrassing, and it ends a little too much like there has to be a sequel, but I think it's probably the best of all the new star wars stuff. I wonder why it was panned so much. 

Maybe it's because I watched it in about four chunks. Maybe it really would have worked as a TV series, this being series one. I found myself unnecessarily sticking around a bit longer than needed to watch a bit more. Never had that with the Madolorian, if I was done doing whatever else I was up to while watching (tidying up, stretching before a run, etc) I would just switch it straight off, and might not come back to it for days. I didn't find myself caring what the outcome was about any of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

You seem to do a lot of not-watching while you’re watching. Perhaps you shouldn’t


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to do a lot of not-watching while you’re watching. Perhaps you shouldn’t


I can easily stretch and watch a film. Tidying up in the front room doesn't involve much not paying attention. Probably why I watched the madolorian in that way a little less, because you would always have to be watching, as despite the very simple stories, there is not much dialogue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can easily stretch and watch a film. Tidying up in the front room doesn't involve much not paying attention. Probably why I watched the madolorian in that way a little less, because you would always have to be watching, as despite the very simple stories, there is not much dialogue.


That’s it though 
You should always be watching


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s it though
> You should always be watching


Sorry sir.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sorry sir.


You’re always posting about programmes and films that you haven’t really watched, misunderstanding stuff and getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re always posting about programmes and films that you haven’t really watched, misunderstanding stuff and getting the wrong end of the stick.


Like what?
Not sure I can think of any examples of me misunderstanding something or getting the wrong end of the stick.
Won't be that hard to do a quick search on the threads if I'm 'always' doing it.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to do a lot of not-watching while you’re watching. Perhaps you shouldn’t



My god it must be hard being you. The most negative, depressing person I've ever seen online. Never anything, whatsoever positive. Have you ever thought about actually engaging with people without putting them down. Constantly?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


> My god it must be hard being you. The most negative, depressing person I've ever seen online. Never anything, whatsoever positive. Have you ever thought about actually engaging with people without putting them down. Constantly?


Cheer up gabi !


----------



## strung out (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cheer up gabi !


----------



## Petcha (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cheer up gabi !



What does that mean?


----------



## Santino (Mar 15, 2021)

What's a firky?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


> What does that mean?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2021)

So anyways got bored and final signed up to Disney +

been binging it today just finished season 2 episode 1 


Good Shit


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> So anyways got bored and final signed up to Disney +
> 
> been binging it today just finished season 2 episode 1
> 
> ...




Yaaaaaaay you!!!

I hope you'll love it 😁😁


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


> My god it must be hard being you. The most negative, depressing person I've ever seen online. Never anything, whatsoever positive. Have you ever thought about actually engaging with people without putting them down. Constantly?




Wut? 


He's right. 

One does need to focus when watching the Mandalorian. 

🤔


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 21, 2021)

I do think a lot of what makes the mandatorily good is the cinematography.  That and the Star Wars mise en scene.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2021)

bit of a shame Gina 

proved herself to be  a arsehole 

enjoying her character in this


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2021)

also as with all star war stuff


always amazed they can navigate a FTL jump but cannie programme a target assist program

no one in star wars can shot straight not even the good guys

nice to see them making light of it in the series 

was amused by the AT episode the most evil walker in star wars that impossible to take down

unless you are an ewok


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> He's right.
> ...


Which by the way, I did say did with the mandolorian due to it being mostly visual. 
Still didn't really like it. 
. . . Well love it. It's got for what it is, but what it is is not good for me.
Enjoyed a couple of episodes.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which by the way, I did say did with the mandolorian due to it being mostly visual.
> Still didn't really like it.
> . . . Well love it. It's got for what it is, but what it is is not good for me.
> Enjoyed a couple of episodes.




Yes...I realised you had mentioned that and I was replying more to Petcha.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes...I realised you had mentioned that and I was replying more to Petcha.


I was just making sure for OU.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was just making sure for OU.



Oh.. ok. 🙂


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also as with all star war stuff
> 
> 
> always amazed they can navigate a FTL jump but cannie programme a target assist program
> ...


When I tell people how much I hate the ewoks on ROTJ and how they utterly ruined the film, it isn't just because they're annoying little fucks written in just to appeal to children audiences, but because of the immense absurdity of a bunch of fluffy creatures at the technological level of cavemen defeating not just any heavily armed stormtroopers, but 'an entire legion of my best trops' as Emperor Palpatine put it.

Sticks, stones, and rolling logs. I bet if the Rebels had flown them into space and dropped them on the surface of the Death Star, they would have been able to destroy it in no time with their little pickaxes as well


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 22, 2021)

one thing i will admit as i only clocked it into season 2

as i'm so used to skipping the intro on Netflix

they have bit of content and detail in each intro ffs


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> When I tell people how much I hate the ewoks on ROTJ and how they utterly ruined the film, it isn't just because they're annoying little fucks written in just to appeal to children audiences, but because of the immense absurdity of a bunch of fluffy creatures at the technological level of cavemen defeating not just any heavily armed stormtroopers, but 'an entire legion of my best trops' as Emperor Palpatine put it.
> 
> Sticks, stones, and rolling logs. I bet if the Rebels had flown them into space and dropped them on the surface of the Death Star, they would have been able to destroy it in no time with their little pickaxes as well


The Ewoks are the best thing in all of the Star Wars after Vader and Chewie


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 22, 2021)

nice trolling jar jar

bet you even like the holiday specials


----------



## souljacker (Mar 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Ewoks are the best thing in all of the Star Wars after Vader and Chewie



So now that we have established you know nothing whatsoever about Star Wars, we can confidently ignore you on all SW related threads. Thanks for that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2021)

souljacker said:


> So now that we have established you know nothing whatsoever about Star Wars, we can confidently ignore you on all SW related threads. Thanks for that!


It’s like saying you like The Muppet Show but not the Muppets


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> nice trolling jar jar
> 
> bet you even like the holiday specials


I actually really like the Jefferson Starship bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> When I tell people how much I hate the ewoks on ROTJ and how they utterly ruined the film, it isn't just because they're annoying little fucks written in just to appeal to children audiences, but because of the immense absurdity of a bunch of fluffy creatures at the technological level of cavemen defeating not just any heavily armed stormtroopers, but 'an entire legion of my best trops' as Emperor Palpatine put it.
> 
> Sticks, stones, and rolling logs. I bet if the Rebels had flown them into space and dropped them on the surface of the Death Star, they would have been able to destroy it in no time with their little pickaxes as well


I like to think of it as a Vietnam type situation. . . . . with some unknown science reason as to why they couldn't just level everything. 
There is plenty more plot bullshit to worry about in star wars before you get onto the fucking ewoks.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s like saying you like The Muppet Show but not the Muppets



Saying you dislike one bunch of characters is the same as saying you dislike everyone in the show?


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like to think of it as a Vietnam type situation. . . . . with some unknown science reason as to why they couldn't just level everything.
> *There is plenty more plot bullshit to worry about in star wars before you get onto the fucking ewoks.*


Not so much in the original trilogy. Other than the improbable vulnerability of the first Death Star- and that gets fixed with the reveal in Rogue One anyway- the original trilogy hasn't got any unacceptable plot holes or storylines through two-and-a-half films, until the stupid, ultra-annoying alien teddy bears show their furry face and ruin what could and should have been a much better film; both from the angle of their mere annoying presence and protagonism in the climax of the whole trilogy saga, and the laughable premise that they could easily defeat the space equivalent of the Navy Seals with pointy sticks and pebbles and thus facilitate the death of the Emperor and the fall of the Galactic Empire.

They're worse than Jar Jar Binks in my book.


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2021)

They're clearly proper wrong'uns as well...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Saying you dislike one bunch of characters is the same as saying you dislike everyone in the show?


Yes, especially if it’s the Ewoks and their amazing disco


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Not so much in the original trilogy. Other than the improbable vulnerability of the first Death Star- and that gets fixed with the reveal in Rogue One anyway- the original trilogy hasn't got any unacceptable plot holes or storylines through two-and-a-half films, until the stupid, ultra-annoying alien teddy bears show their furry face and ruin what could and should have been a much better film; both from the angle of their mere annoying presence and protagonism in the climax of the whole trilogy saga, and the laughable premise that they could easily defeat the space equivalent of the Navy Seals with pointy sticks and pebbles and thus facilitate the death of the Emperor and the fall of the Galactic Empire.
> 
> They're worse than Jar Jar Binks in my book.


You’re over 50 dude


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re over 50 dude


Oi! Not quite there yet (though no too long to go, sadly) but that's irrelevant. Star Wars is serious business


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Not so much in the original trilogy. Other than the improbable vulnerability of the first Death Star- and that gets fixed with the reveal in Rogue One anyway- the original trilogy hasn't got any unacceptable plot holes or storylines through two-and-a-half films, until the stupid, ultra-annoying alien teddy bears show their furry face and ruin what could and should have been a much better film; both from the angle of their mere annoying presence and protagonism in the climax of the whole trilogy saga, and the laughable premise that they could easily defeat the space equivalent of the Navy Seals with pointy sticks and pebbles and thus facilitate the death of the Emperor and the fall of the Galactic Empire.
> 
> They're worse than Jar Jar Binks in my book.


If it’s any consolation, they were almost certainly wiped out by the consequences of the Death Star exploding whilst in the orbit of the moon they live on.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2021)

I was just watching Pedro Pascal in something else and just got thinking about his casting as Mando (which of course was spot on, and few would dispute he is great in it).

But I was still wondering whether the likes of Disney or cinema studios in America in general are contractually or legally obliged to offer main acting roles to other actors or if they can approach their first choice and hire them if they agree to the role.

I mean, unless the other candidates were absolute stinkers, how could you choose between different candidates for this role objectively? Mando had literally about 30 seconds of screen time without his helmet on in the whole of the entire first season. 98% of the character’s scenes involved him speaking in an emotionless tone, with a slight tilt of his head being as much of a display of emotion as you get.

I’d love to see audition tapes of those auditioning for the role, I’d such thing exists.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 24, 2021)

can i suggest Karl Urbans take on  Dread


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> I was just watching Pedro Pascal in something else and just got thinking about his casting as Mando (which of course was spot on, and few would dispute he is great in it).
> 
> But I was still wondering whether the likes of Disney or cinema studios in America in general are contractually or legally obliged to offer main acting roles to other actors or if they can approach their first choice and hire them if they agree to the role.
> 
> ...



They might have long-term plans that include him actually acting to the full. He was unknown, looks OK, is willing to do lots of promo stuff, and seems to get on well with other SWU actors. _Someone_ has to get the job.

Maybe he has the same agent as one of the other main actors.

I mix up Pedro Pascal with Diego Luna and Oscar Isaac. I've been accused - somewhat jokily - of racism for this. I also mix up Pacino and DeNiro and that's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm sure I heard somewhere that is double for the show is going to do a lot of the acting in series three because Pascal is not available for a lot of it. I assume they will just dub his monotone down an old bakelite telephone.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I actually really like the Jefferson Starship bit.



Never seen the whole thing. Think i lasted about 20 mins before giving up!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Never seen the whole thing. Think i lasted about 20 mins before giving up!


It's not even so bad it's good. I had the tape but someone borrowed it and never gave it back. 
I assume it's all over the internet now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2021)

Finally got round to season 2, watched it all in one go. Physically and emotionally exhausted.

Would love to see it on the big screen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe those two or three good episodes. Waaay too many Knight Rider episodes.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe those two or three good episodes. Waaay too many Knight Rider episodes.


Make no mistake: from a non-SW fan, this is high praise indeed


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2021)

The bumping of this thread has prompted me to revisit the series yet again, in no particular order. Still as enjoyable and I am certain it will date very well.

I wouldn’t lose any sleep if we never see another SW feature film in our lifetime, but Mandalorian has made me realise that so long as the original trilogy legacy characters and themes are kept out of the picture or at least to a bare minimum, there’s plenty of mileage left in the SW universe for many more series, if it continues to focus on the wider world and minor characters. Bring on the Rogue prequel, and any other series featuring the wealth of supporting characters, races and worlds.

I wish they’d parked the forthcoming Obi Wan series for a while and concentrated on more non-legacy ones, but I guess if they’re making the Boba Fett, Rogue prequel, and final Mando season at the same time, I’ll tolerate it.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 21, 2021)

I'd love a series or a standalone film about Darth Maul but that's just me being a sad fucker.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I'd love a series or a standalone film about Darth Maul but that's just me being a sad fucker.











						Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008 TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## strung out (Jul 21, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I'd love a series or a standalone film about Darth Maul but that's just me being a sad fucker.


They brought him back in Solo, so it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008 TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's me sorted for a few weeks.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> That's me sorted for a few weeks.


It starts slowly but they get into their stride and the last two or three seasons are excellent


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It starts slowly but they get into their stride and the last two or three seasons are excellent



I've very much been enjoying The Bad Batch too.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> That's me sorted for a few weeks.


Worth mentioning that _Star Wars: Rebels_, set shortly before Rogue One, is just as good.

I have reasonably enjoyed the few episodes of The Clone Wars I’ve watched, but ultimately my hatred for Anakin as portrayed in the prequel trilogy and also here gets too much in the way.

This might sound silly, but some of the Lego spin-offs are actually quite enjoyable as light entertainment. Can’t remember what it’s called, but their one-off holiday special parody film, which manages to incorporate characters from all nine films into a coherent story, it’s definitely worth checking out.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 22, 2021)

Clone Wars contains my favourite character in Star Wars, probably, in Ahsoka Tano.  It’s her story from bubbly naïf to cynical hermit that shines — a glimpse of what could have been done with Anakin.  She also appears in her final form in one of the latter Mandalorian episodes.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2021)

There's some spoilers for season 2 in the title of this article which bodes well for certain aspects of future star wars productions 



Spoiler












						Lucasfilm hires the YouTube deepfaker who put its Luke, Leia and Tarkin cameos to shame
					

Dream job.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2021)

BigTom said:


> There's some spoilers for season 2 in the title of this article which bodes well for certain aspects of future star wars productions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, S2 of which series, given S2 of Mandalorian has already been released? Or did you mean S3 of Mandalorian?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sorry, S2 of which series, given S2 of Mandalorian has already been released? Or did you mean S3 of Mandalorian?



S2 of Mando. I know it finished a while ago but someone might read this who hasn't watched it and it's a big spoiler so I just thought I might as well chuck it in tags.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2021)

BigTom said:


> S2 of Mando. I know it finished a while ago but someone might read this who hasn't watched it and it's a big spoiler so I just thought I might as well chuck it in tags.


Ahhhhh, cool, and actually something I think is generally a good idea so look even more stupid not getting it first time round


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2021)

The Book of Boba Fett Will Premiere December 29 on Disney+
					

Get your first look at teaser art for the series ahead of its debut later this year.




					www.starwars.com
				




book of boba fett starts dec 29th. I suppose it should go in its own thread


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2021)

BigTom said:


> The Book of Boba Fett Will Premiere December 29 on Disney+
> 
> 
> Get your first look at teaser art for the series ahead of its debut later this year.
> ...


Ooh, S3 of Mando also confirmed to go into production next year! Feel like there was some doubt around that?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, S3 of Mando also confirmed to go into production next year! Feel like there was some doubt around that?


Feels like it should have just ended at the end of S2.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 1, 2021)

First trailer for The Book oF Boba Fett is up.


----------



## T & P (Jan 27, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Feels like it should have just ended at the end of S2.


Up until yesterday I wouldn’t have necessarily disagreed with that on principle. But after watching episode 5 of Boba Fett, which really is more of a Mandalorian episode than the former, I now realise both that the Mandalorian storyline has plenty of legs left in it even if Grogu might be out of the picture, and that whereas Boba Fett is perfectly okay, Mandalorian is simply much better by comparison, and just possibly the best ever Star Wars product ever made, period.

Even if you are not watching Boba Fett, you simply have to watch the fifth episode.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 27, 2022)

Echo all that (although I think grogu will make another appearance)


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

ok atomic and orang seem to have issues with the book and the mandalorian ..

i'm going to like it more


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> Echo all that (although I think grogu will make another appearance)


of course he will - too popular not too - with his little chain mail armour


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

like both series of the mandalorian view point of start wars,


but why it not just be a mudhorn symbol on a chain for Gorgu?

its his clan


----------



## T & P (Jan 27, 2022)

kropotkin said:


> Echo all that (although I think grogu will make another appearance)


I bloody hope so, and clearly it will. But it is nice to feel there’s life in Mandalorian without him as the main plot story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok atomic and orang seem to have issues with the book and the mandalorian ..
> 
> i'm going to like it more


Eh?  I enjoyed them both


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

Eh? my apologies you enjoyment of both series,
was not made extensively clear ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Eh? my apologies you enjoyment of both series,
> was not made extensively clear ...





Orang Utan said:


> That’s not right. Most are more.
> But aye, I’m not a massive fan of SW but I’m enjoying this very much


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

fair enough,  both?


----------



## moochedit (Sep 11, 2022)

S3 teaser trailer out....


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 11, 2022)

The sheer awesomeness leaps out of the screen


----------



## moochedit (Sep 11, 2022)

Andor first on Sep 21st


----------

